# Black pax



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have noticed that the last few black pax I have picked up had no photo when the request came in, but after I accepted, all of the sudden there was a photo. Has anyone else noticed this? I read somewhere,( might have been here) that black pax, on average have to wait longer for drivers to accept their rides than white people. This thread is probably gonna end up locked lol, but I was just curious to know if this is coincidence, or a thing?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> I have noticed that the last few black pax I have picked up had no photo when the request came in, but after I accepted, all of the sudden there was a photo. Has anyone else noticed this? I read somewhere,( might have been here) that black pax, on average have to wait longer for drivers to accept their rides than white people. This thread is probably gonna end up locked lol, but I was just curious to know if this is coincidence, or a thing?


Because they're rich bro

Pax that order Lux Black wanna stay low key

duhhhhh


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Because they're rich bro
> 
> Pax that order Lux Black wanna stay low key
> 
> duhhhhh


Maybe I misread but I don't think he was referring to Lux Black... I read it to be a "BLACK" Passenger he was discussing...duuhhh


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Maybe I misread but I don't think he was referring to Lux Black... I read it to be a "BLACK" Passenger he was discussing...duuhhh


It's called a joke ?‍♂


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> It's called a joke ?‍♂


My bad ... It wasn't funny maybe that's why I figured you had missed it... Ohh haha good one...


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Lyfted13 said:


> I have noticed that the last few black pax I have picked up had no photo when the request came in, but after I accepted, all of the sudden there was a photo. Has anyone else noticed this? I read somewhere,( might have been here) that black pax, on average have to wait longer for drivers to accept their rides than white people. This thread is probably gonna end up locked lol, but I was just curious to know if this is coincidence, or a thing?


Could be intentional. Could be systems issues.

Traditional black names get a pass or cancel from me depending on the pickup location. There are few blacks in my community, so most are tourists or here for a temp job.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I've know a few Ants of color to deliberately use extra flash in their app photo, to attempt to ward off repeated cancels by skittish pax. Its a shame my friend Carl (a large black man with a wife and two daughters) gets a lot of cancels in a row by the same female pax. Sometimes he drives to the location anyways to see WTH is going on, only to watch his pax get into a Prius with a Caucasian driver. Could be just coincidence but.....


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I've know a few Ants of color to deliberately use extra flash in their app photo, to attempt to ward off repeated cancels by skittish pax. Its a shame my friend Carl (a large black man with a wife and two daughters) gets a lot of cancels in a row by the same female pax. Sometimes he drives to the location anyways to see WTH is going on, only to watch his pax get into a Prius with a Caucasian driver. Could be just coincidence but.....


Sadly it's her money... If she prefer not be driven by an ethnic group more power to her. It's completely acceptable for her to spend her money and get what she expects.. however it is sad that she not give him a chance to provide her with a great ride. Very shallow of her as well, but who knows maybe she was raped or traumatized as a kid... That's just it we don't know what baggage a person has...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Sadly it's her money... If she prefer not be driven by an ethnic group more power to her. It's completely acceptable for her to spend her money and get what she expects.. however it is sad that she not give him a chance to provide her with a great ride. Very shallow of her as well, but who knows maybe she was raped or traumatized as a kid... That's just it we don't know what baggage a person has...


Sometimes its also ignorance. I have caramel colored skin. I am Italian with my family having had came to America in 1963. I'm about 23% Chiricahua Apache. In my opinion,I'm American. Yet I've had numerous pax exclaim, "Oh wow! you DO speak English!! Where did you learn to speak it so well?"


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I've know a few Ants of color to deliberately use extra flash in their app photo, to attempt to ward off repeated cancels by skittish pax. Its a shame my friend Carl (a large black man with a wife and two daughters) gets a lot of cancels in a row by the same female pax. Sometimes he drives to the location anyways to see WTH is going on, only to watch his pax get into a Prius with a Caucasian driver. Could be just coincidence but.....


That happens to me sometimes. I am black and whenever someone cancels on me immediately more than once, If it is slow, I go to see what's going on and a lot of the time I see them jump in someone else's car, even when I get there way before they do. Not to jump to conclusions either, I know some female pax will cancel on all male drivers, but I am aware of racial profiling and can't help but wonder.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> That happens to me sometimes. I am black and whenever someone cancels on me immediately more than once, If it is slow, I go to see what's going on and a lot of the time I see them jump in someone else's car, even when I get there way before they do. Not to jump to conclusions either, I know some female pax will cancel on all male drivers, but I am aware of racial profiling and can't help but wonder.


I know for a fact some pax cancel on other drivers due to gender too. I'm female and I've had female pax tell me they canceled on as much as 7 other drivers because they were male, and they were going to keep doing it until they got a female driver. They told me they even told Uber that's why they keep cancelling. Also, I've also sat in front of a club at bar close and watched two guys staring at me while fooling with their phones. When I finally got a request, lo and behold it was them, and they told me they had just kept canceling other drivers until they got me.

So if Pax can cancel on multiple drivers just based on gender, I'm sure race is also considered in the equation.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wow, OP refers to a black pax. Then it goes to drivers of color? sheesh. I don't care what color, race etc my pax are It's a ping; point A to B. They in my home area, they are in. 
I'm white and in my home area I'm very much a minority


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Racist drivers do their pax a favor by cancelling on them. Who wants a MAGA KKK driver except their own feeble-minded kind?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

if a driver is a racist, they shouldn't be a driver or around anybody. Uber just terminate after complaints flood in......


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

In America? Yes black people are discriminated against. Racism here is systematic. 
i believe America has had a few issues with black people going back 400 years. Lol.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Some minority hoods have delayed bandwidth fulfillment due to overutilization and cell tower neglect.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Its sad how hung up humans are on skin color. We all come from the same place. I'm Portuguese Mexican and don't give two shits what another human thinks if me. Open your eyes people.....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Racist drivers do their pax a favor by cancelling on them. Who wants a MAGA KKK driver except their own feeble-minded kind?


I have canceled when I see the pick up address or destination. Why? Because I know from experience that those trips often involve highly disrespectful pax, guaranteed no tip, destination pin is always off (no idea why), and I have to eat dead miles leaving these high crime places. I'm not wanted there.

Racism is a two way street. I grew tired of being treated like crap and down rated by pax going to or from parts of the city because of the color of my skin.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

This thread gets a rating of 3 burning crosses out of a possible 5.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

mch said:


> This thread gets a rating of 3 burning crosses out of a possible 5.


The 4th and 5th ones got deleted


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Racism is a two way street. I grew tired of being treated like crap and down rated by pax going to or from parts of the city because of the color of my skin.


Agreed. In my experience the race discrimination cuts both ways. As, sadly, does the deep seated mistrust that still exists between whites and blacks to some degree in the US. Coming from England, I think doing rideshare was the first time I really experienced how much those divisions still exist here in the US.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> guaranteed no tip


Really? Cancel? I still don't quite get that habit. Accept the ping, you do it. Guess because I'm only doing this as a time killer vs trying to pay bills. AND I understand brand name. sheesh.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Really? Cancel? I still don't quite get that habit. Accept the ping, you do it. Guess because I'm only doing this as a time killer vs trying to pay bills. AND I understand brand name. sheesh.


Yes, cancel. Disrespectful pax and wasted time / gas = not worth it.

It's unfortunate but this comes from several past issues. I also once had a black driver as a pax, she said the same thing. Only she used language I won't repeat here.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yes, cancel. Disrespectful pax and wasted time / gas = not worth it


oh, but you said neighborhood and crime? Be honest; that is a huge paint brush you use. I'd say during the day there should be no problem going anyway THAT YOU ACCEPTED THE PING and saw exactly how far away PU was. They are customers too and not all of them are in the category you painted. 
And before you assume too much I'm very white and very much a minority where I live....by a wide margin. :bored:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I've know a few Ants of color to deliberately use extra flash in their app photo, to attempt to ward off repeated cancels by skittish pax. Its a shame my friend Carl (a large black man with a wife and two daughters) gets a lot of cancels in a row by the same female pax. Sometimes he drives to the location anyways to see WTH is going on, only to watch his pax get into a Prius with a Caucasian driver. Could be just coincidence but.....


You're from NY, you know how to build cars, you're a scientist and you can drive big rigs. You're smart. You know its no coincidence.

In Philly those female pax would be canceling for a few hrs before they got matched up with a Caucasian driver. There's only like 4 of us here.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> oh, but you said neighborhood and crime? Be honest; that is a huge paint brush you use. I'd say during the day there should be no problem going anyway THAT YOU ACCEPTED THE PING and saw exactly how far away PU was. They are customers too and not all of them are in the category you painted.
> And before you assume too much I'm very white and very much a minority where I live....by a wide margin. :bored:


Last time I accepted a ping in one such area (the infamous Mosby Court), broad daylight, my pax had just been robbed. I had to listen to him screaming on the phone to his wife about it for six minutes.

Yeah. Some neighborhoods you learn to avoid.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah. Some neighborhoods you learn to avoid


crap happens. everywhere to anyone at anytime. Fact.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> crap happens. everywhere to anyone at anytime. Fact.


Crap happens in Mosby Court daily. ?


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

It's funny but I much prefer black and ethnic passengers to Millennial and Gen Z white girls. The Millennial and gen z white women are much more likely to cause problems, request additional stops, and they do not value your time. Be prepared to wait longer for them to appear, receive a text talking about I will be right out, and for them to not tip. In my experience, the ones who have the least tend to give you whatever they can.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have been disrespected and not tipped WAY more by entitled professionals than minorities. They just go about it in a slyer way. I carry myself in a professional manner and treat all passengers with respect and I expect the same in return. If you treat people like individuals instead of lumping then into a group without any information about who they are, or what they have been through, you might be surprised how your interactions change for the better.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> My bad ... It wasn't funny maybe that's why I figured you had missed it... Ohh haha good one...


https://lonerwolf.com/humorless-people/


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> crap happens. everywhere to anyone at anytime. Fact.


Coming from VA myself, there are places as a white guy/person you just don't go. Doesn't matter the time of day. Norfolk, there are 2 huge gov't subsidized complexes. Each has rival gangs. They fight all the time. Doesn't matter time of day. Just stay away unless you want to risk getting shot or your ass beat. Might not even be directed at you, just a stray bullet and you being in the wrong place wrong time. Best to not be there and risk being in the wrong place at the wrong time. As a driver never accepted pings there. Did have some drop offs as you don't know ahead of time. But like @Benjamin M states, there are folks in there will down rate you just for being white.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> The 4th and 5th ones got deleted


Thread got cleaned up. No need for a burning cross rating anymore


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ubergrind said:


> It's funny but I much prefer black and ethnic passengers to Millennial and Gen Z white girls.


⚠ nothing "funny" about it.?
u feel subservient to young caucasians with promising futures
conversly,
u feel superior to African Americans, subsequently "prefer black passengers"
in other words: those u perceive beneath, cause u to feel better about yourself.

u mention "Gen Z white girls",
that's something for the FBI Behavioral Analysis Unit (BAU)

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/.../why-every-racist-mentions-their-black-friend


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> You're from NY, you know how to build cars, you're a scientist and you can drive big rigs. You're smart. You know its no coincidence.
> 
> In Philly those female pax would be canceling for a few hrs before they got matched up with a Caucasian driver. There's only like 4 of us here.


In Seattle, the dynamic is predominately Caucasian, so....people here feel a little leeway in playing Pick An Ant. I remember clearly one night I was parked along with numerous other drivers at the Chateau Ste Winery waiting for a summer concert to get out. This is a very wealthy area.

I have a habit of never staying with my car when I wait. I tend to walk around or stand several hundred yards away from my car. When the concert got out, I watched as the folks walked out to the Uber/Lyft pick up area and waited for their cars to arrive. This was back in the days of surge multipliers. The surge wasn't high enough yet for me to go online.

Since obviously I don't wear any uniform identifying me as a rideshare driver, no one knew who who I was. I saw a large group of people holding their phones out, speaking to one another and the whole crowd erupt in laughter. I wanted to hear the joke so I sidled over. The conversation they were having was this:

"My driver's name is Romerrrrrrrro. Who wants to guess what that name is?"

"Hahahahahahahahahhaha!!"

"Oh get this! My driver's name is Yusef!"

"Yusef?? What the **** kinda name is THAT!"

"Sounds like a [_cant post the slur_] name to me!"

"Hahahahahahahhaha!"

This went on for 15 minutes as each members rides showed up.

Anyways what did this Bad Badger Ant do? I watched the people closely, and when their rides arrived, I yelled out, "Hey! Romero! Before you let them in the car, they said this about you."

"Hey Yusef! They called you a [*******]"

Most drivers kept their doors locked and cancelled. Because it was surging heavily, they got another request in seconds. A few drivers said, "Oh Yeah?? Get in the car pax. Lets talk about this."

The pax balked and cancelled instead.

One woman who was part of the racial joke squad, angrily turned to me and after studying my caramel colored skin, full lips and spiral curly hair for a few seconds, said to me, "Why are you here? Don't you have a _*whole bunch of kids *_to go home to?"

I have no children at all....


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> crap happens. everywhere to anyone at anytime. Fact.


True, but this discussion is about the frequency of it happening more often in certain areas. If you drive in those areas you will most definitely increase the odds of it happening to you.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

*If you a black pax in my Seattle car.. You get extra good treatment, and I will agree with everything you say.

I'm not getting deactivated for something stupid. *


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> ⚠ nothing "funny" about it.?
> u feel subservient to young caucasians with promising futures
> conversly,
> u feel superior to African Americans, subsequently "prefer black passengers"
> ...


Nah, I just know who is likely to tip and who doesn't. I also prefer passengers from hotels traveling on corporate expense accounts since my numbers tell me these are likely to yield more profitable trips results.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Agreed. In my experience the race discrimination cuts both ways. As, sadly, does the deep seated mistrust that still exists between whites and blacks to some degree in the US. Coming from England, I think doing rideshare was the first time I really experienced how much those divisions still exist here in the US.


The Empire did much damage during the Colonial era. Although slavery was outlawed in and of itself in the British Isles, the crown sanctioned it in much of the empire.
The slavery issue here was only (I use that word carefully) a Republic of U.S. issue here for 89 years.
The rest of North American slavery (1624-1775) was a British government sponsored tragedy (and French in French territories).


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

@Benjamin M is right about certain neighborhoods to avoid, however since Seattle Washington is so over gentrified, you would have to go all the way to another city called Everett to find a neighborhood that every Seattle driver knows to stay out of. Everett is predominately white, but its otherwise known as Tweakersville;

They even have their own YouTube channel where you can watch the tweakers live.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> @Benjamin M is right about certain neighborhoods to avoid, however since Seattle Washington is so over gentrified, you would have to go all the way to another city called Everett to find a neighborhood that every Seattle driver knows to stay out of. Everett is predominately white, but its otherwise known as Tweakersville;
> 
> They even have their own YouTube channel where you can watch the tweakers live.


That hurts to watch. Great tune.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That hurts to watch. Great tune.


They have multiple videos. Its was all the rage when it first came on, even making the local TV news often, but one night I sat in my warm bed and watched a guy OD live and die on those cold streets, and I haven't watched that channel since. I'm just posting it now to remind all that bad neighborhoods come in all colors..


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The Empire did much damage during the Colonial era. Although slavery was outlawed in and of itself in the British Isles, the crown sanctioned it in much of the empire.
> The slavery issue here was only (I use that word carefully) a Republic of U.S. issue here for 89 years.
> The rest of North American slavery (1624-1775) was a British government sponsored tragedy (and French in French territories).


But other places seem to have moved past those things better than the US. I'm not saying the UK is perfect when it comes to race issues, far from it. But issues don't seem as deep seated as they are here. I'd say that class issues are more of a thing there, but those are cross racial. So for example, a black person and white person who are working class would be more likely to feel affinity, but share in their dislike of the upper class, etc.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> But other places seem to have moved past those things better than the US. I'm not saying the UK is perfect when it comes to race issues, far from it. But issues don't seem as deep seated as they are here. I'd say that class issues are more of a thing there, but those are cross racial. So for example, a black person and white person who are working class would be more likely to feel affinity, but share in their dislike of the upper class, etc.


Oh we absolutely messed this thing up!
Education, segregation, redlined neighborhoods. It's so bad I don't actually see a solution.
Also, 100 years of "freedom" before civil rights were set into place.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> They have multiple videos. Its was all the rage when it first came on, even making the local TV news often, but one night I sat in my warm bed and watched a guy OD live and die on those cold streets, and I haven't watched that channel since. I'm just posting it now to remind all that bad neighborhoods come in all colors..


There's a bunch of areas avoid in Philly. Some for good reason, most just because people are scared. The only one I 100% avoid is Kensington. Which is one of the biggest heroin neighborhoods in the entire country.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Sadly it's her money... If she prefer not be driven by an ethnic group more power to her. It's completely acceptable for her to spend her money and get what she expects.. however it is sad that she not give him a chance to provide her with a great ride. Very shallow of her as well, but who knows maybe she was raped or traumatized as a kid... That's just it we don't know what baggage a person has...


This is true. So when the driver has that same energy, riders should understand since it's ok to discriminate.

Disclaimer: I'm not being sarcastic in any way. I'm quite serious. I'm a driver & have legitimate concerns in certain areas myself.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> There's a bunch of areas avoid in Philly. Some for good reason, most just because people are scared. The only one I 100% avoid is Kensington. Which is one of the biggest heroin neighborhoods in the entire country.


I've never been to Philly (except on a couple of deliveries when I was driving Big Rigs) but I always heard South Philly was a place to definitely stay out of, even for truckers. I've heard of Kensington as well..


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I'm just posting it now to remind all that bad neighborhoods come in all colors..


I grew up near some white ghettos is England, and yeah, they're pretty similar to some of the ghettos here. Just with less guns.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I grew up near some white ghettos is England, and yeah, they're pretty similar to some of the ghettos here. Just with less guns.


HOOLIGANS!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I've never been to Philly (except on a couple of deliveries when I was driving Big Rigs) but I always heard South Philly was a place to definitely stay out of, even for truckers. I've heard of Kensington as well..


South Philly is one of the main areas I drive in, it borders downtown. A lot of it is gentrified. Usually when I go out the algorithm (wether I believe the conspiracy theories or not) inevitably puts me downton since I only live 10min away. I do a lot of rides from South Philly to the bars and restaurants in Center City and Fishtown/Northern Liberties which is at the other end.

South Philly is weird, there are sketchy parts, gentrified parts, and some of the old school italian hood left. I will say the best restaurant in the city Dante & Luigi's is in south philly. You go in and the waiters are all old dudes in their 50s and 60s who have been there forever. There was actually a mob hit there in the 80s


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> South Philly is one of the main areas I drive in, it borders downtown. A lot of it is gentrified. Usually when I go out the algorithm (wether I believe the conspiracy theories or not) inevitably puts me downton since I only live 10min away. I do a lot of rides from South Philly to the bars and restaurants in Center City and Fishtown/Northern Liberties which is at the other end.
> 
> South Philly is weird, there are sketchy parts, gentrified parts, and some of the old school italian hood left. I will say the best restaurant in the city Dante & Luigi's is in south philly. You go in and the waiters are all old dudes in their 50s and 60s who have been there forever. There was actually a mob hit there in the 80s


So my info on south philly is a few years old. I was told its was like the South Bronx in NY pre 2001. Hi-rise tenement housing, gang ridden, shootings on the playgrounds...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> So my info on south philly is a few years old. I was told its was like the South Bronx in NY pre 2001. Hi-rise tenement housing, gang ridden, shootings on the playgrounds...


There are still shootings in some parts but its pretty big and imo safer than Kensington


Im also not the smartest knife in the drawer. I have a few go to spots in south philly where I pull over, stretch a little bit and catch a smoke. I could be hanging out on some gang corner and not even realize it lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> True, but this discussion is about the frequency of it happening more often in certain areas.


actually was about skin color to begin with. A premise I don't agree with. Bad areas? Well, don't get w/in 10mins of the area. BUT to cancel over skin color? Just wrong on every level.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Lyfted13 said:


> I have noticed that the last few black pax I have picked up had no photo when the request came in, but after I accepted, all of the sudden there was a photo. Has anyone else noticed this? I read somewhere,( might have been here) that black pax, on average have to wait longer for drivers to accept their rides than white people. This thread is probably gonna end up locked lol, but I was just curious to know if this is coincidence, or a thing?


Does their name also mysteriously change from John to Lequwahhn?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Racist drivers do their pax a favor by cancelling on them. Who wants a MAGA KKK driver except their own feeble-minded kind?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 365850
> View attachment 365850


Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Fed up with morons dragging President Trump into everything.
Idiots.











Lissetti said:


> In Seattle, the dynamic is predominately Caucasian, so....people here feel a little leeway in playing Pick An Ant. I remember clearly one night I was parked along with numerous other drivers at the Chateau Ste Winery waiting for a summer concert to get out. This is a very wealthy area.
> 
> I have a habit of never staying with my car when I wait. I tend to walk around or stand several hundred yards away from my car. When the concert got out, I watched as the folks walked out to the Uber/Lyft pick up area and waited for their cars to arrive. This was back in the days of surge multipliers. The surge wasn't high enough yet for me to go online.
> 
> ...


Fantastic!
???


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That hurts to watch. Great tune.


what?!?!! you never seen a Heroine zombie? all day long here... And NOBODY helps them!


----------



## deplorable1 (Apr 14, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Racist drivers do their pax a favor by cancelling on them. Who wants a MAGA KKK driver except their own feeble-minded kind?


KKK was started by the Democrats, you don't see too many of them wearing MAGA hats. You're welcome for the good economy, though.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Maybe I misread but I don't think he was referring to Lux Black... I read it to be a "BLACK" Passenger he was discussing...duuhhh


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Sadly it's her money... If she prefer not be driven by an ethnic group more power to her. It's completely acceptable for her to spend her money and get what she expects.. however it is sad that she not give him a chance to provide her with a great ride. Very shallow of her as well, but who knows maybe she was raped or traumatized as a kid... That's just it we don't know what baggage a person has...


"If she prefer not be driven"????

Seriously



AngelAdams said:


> In America? Yes black people are discriminated against. Racism here is systematic.
> i believe America has had a few issues with black people going back 400 years. Lol.


Get over it!

MAGA 
????????



Matt Uterak said:


> Could be intentional. Could be systems issues.
> 
> Traditional black names get a pass or cancel from me depending on the pickup location. There are few blacks in my community, so most are tourists or here for a temp job.


I cancel all "ghetto" names.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Coming from VA myself, there are places as a white guy/person you just don't go. Doesn't matter the time of day. Norfolk, there are 2 huge gov't subsidized complexes. Each has rival gangs. They fight all the time. Doesn't matter time of day. Just stay away unless you want to risk getting shot or your ass beat. Might not even be directed at you, just a stray bullet and you being in the wrong place wrong time. Best to not be there and risk being in the wrong place at the wrong time. As a driver never accepted pings there. Did have some drop offs as you don't know ahead of time. But like @Benjamin M states, there are folks in there will down rate you just for being white.


It's part of the gig, knowing your market. In this area, anything ending in "Court" is generally low income public housing, aka "the hood" or "the projects".

I had an awesome pax one day downtown, a Jamaican woman and her boyfriend. She drove Lyft and avoided these areas like the plague. She hated getting pings there and got the heck out offline after dropping off. She and her boyfriend loved that I have a dash cam and protection.

It's not about skin color. It's about safety and particular areas. I also hate driving in some wealthy areas because the pax treat drivers like "the help", like an older white woman I booted on Lyft not long ago that demanded I wait for her to shop.

Mosby Court is particularly bad. I feel for the people that live there. One of the more recent homicides to catch major headlines was the assassination of a Virginia State Trooper, his killer was tracked down in the county I moved from - almost two hours away.

A taxi driver was also beaten unconscious and burnt alive not far away years ago. He was white, they were black. There was no clear motive.

Poverty and poor education causes these problems. It just happens that these areas are predominantly black. Where I moved from out in the sticks, there were similar issues with white people.

Fact is that hate is here to stay. Hate knows no boundaries. I personally do not hate anyone based on ethnicity, religion, or sexual orientation. But I must keep my own safety in mind, avoiding high crime areas and people who may cause grief driving.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> I have noticed that the last few black pax I have picked up had no photo when the request came in, but after I accepted, all of the sudden there was a photo. Has anyone else noticed this? I read somewhere,( might have been here) that black pax, on average have to wait longer for drivers to accept their rides than white people. This thread is probably gonna end up locked lol, but I was just curious to know if this is coincidence, or a thing?


I'm a black African driver myself and this is true, but when I myself request Lyft as a pax I never get cancelled in or wait long. Sadly the reality is that this isn't racism because black pax have to wait longer or not get a ride in some circumstances. It is because black pax often have undesirable aspects about the ride if they are requesting from certain areas that are known to be problematic for drivers. For example I have never once seen a white mother needing Lyft with her baby, but black women are common and sometimes want to bring baby without stroller. Also there will be multiple stops and driver will deal with annoyances compared with driving white folks from rich or medium income areas. Also the smell of the MJ is common among a lot of black folks, but now MJ is becoming legal. And finally sadly but the truth in my African ass is that a black African American woman is more likely to put some report in against me or 1 star me for something that is minor (I've had this happen before). Something about African American women having an irritable urge to twist what a driver says or does in a way that makes driver look bad when driver didn't intend bad. Another reality is something about African American (Not African) women and men for some reason have shown to not come out within the first 3 to 4 minutes or 5+ minutes and that annoyes drivers like myself. I don't know why they request when they know they are still eating in a restaurant or still hanging with friends. There is some weird delay phenomenon you on with African American, but I noticed Africans come out fast and are more pleasant experience. Could be a culture thing.

That sad some black women I drove have been fine and prosper and are smart and don't just jump to reporting me to Lyft or Uber. Anyways forget it all, I have now went to Lyft.

I myself have went to UberEats. I have 7k rides with Lyft btw. Uber doesn't even have much of any African Americans requesting. I think what is happening is that African Americans for most part are economically disadvantaged and segregated sadly, I don't discriminate and try my best but what I have noticed is Africans from West Africa or other places making great money and doing well due to more education. I'm not saying all African Americans are uneducated, we have Oprah Winfrey and countless others that are filthy rich.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'm a black African driver myself and this is true, but when I myself request Lyft as a pax I never get cancelled in or wait long. Sadly the reality is that this isn't racism because black pax have to wait longer or not get a ride in some circumstances. It is because black pax often have undesirable aspects about the ride if they are requesting from certain areas that are known to be problematic for drivers. For example I have never once seen a white mother needing Lyft with her baby, but black women are common and sometimes want to bring baby without stroller. Also there will be multiple stops and driver will deal with annoyances compared with driving white folks from rich or medium income areas. Also the smell of the MJ is common among a lot of black folks, but now MJ is becoming legal. And finally sadly but the truth in my African ass is that a black African American woman is more likely to put some report in against me or 1 star me for something that is minor (I've had this happen before). Something about African American women having an irritable urge to twist what a driver says or does in a way that makes driver look bad when driver didn't intend bad. Another reality is something about African American (Not African) women and men for some reason have shown to not come out within the first 3 to 4 minutes or 5+ minutes and that annoyes drivers like myself. I don't know why they request when they know they are still eating in a restaurant or still hanging with friends. There is some weird delay phenomenon you on with African American, but I noticed Africans come out fast and are more pleasant experience. Could be a culture thing.
> 
> That sad some black women I drove have been fine and prosper and are smart and don't just jump to reporting me to Lyft or Uber. Anyways forget it all, I have now went to Lyft.
> 
> I myself have went to UberEats. I have 7k rides with Lyft btw. Uber doesn't even have much of any African Americans requesting.


Thank you for sharing your experiences as a driver and pax.



Ozzyoz said:


> For example I have never once seen a white mother needing Lyft with her baby, but black women are common and sometimes want to bring baby without stroller.


I had to reject a Lyft trip yesterday because of this. She genuinely seemed to be confused, not understanding that we have to follow state law. But I wasn't going to let her toddler son ride without a car seat.

I made an exception once. She was a bit nasty, the man with her needed to make another stop at his house and then return to the initial drop off location. I politely explained to him about the need for a car seat, he totally understood and assured me he'd talk with her about it. Apparently a complex relationship. He was awesome, one of my best trips. 


Ozzyoz said:


> Also there will be multiple stops and driver will deal with annoyances compared with driving white folks from rich or medium income areas.


I booted a rich white lady to the curb because she wanted me to wait while she shopped, getting vulgar and disrespectful. I hate stops that aren't to pick up or drop off pax, period.

But there have been some stops that I have enjoyed.

One, a black woman who had just quit her job. Her first trip on RS. She sat up front and was just overjoyed to be free of her crap job and to get a ride. She wanted to stop for beer and smokes, asked what I wanted and refused "nothing" as an option. Bought me a beer and gave me a hug. Awesome pax and memory.

More recently, a white dude in a wheelchair. He was waiting for Greyhound and wanted a couple of Mikes Harder. He chilled in my car while I picked for him, "anything but lemonade".

The moral there, it's about respect. Race isn't a factor.

As for MJ, just ? legalize it already!!!! Too many people, particularly minorities, behind bars over this nonsense. Meanwhile, tobacco and alcohol, totally fine. It's BS.

Underneath it all, the problems are poverty and education. And both are color blind.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I avoid pick ups from 'hood' areas myself. Mainly because they are high crime areas. But also because around here, those neighborhoods tend to yield a higher rate of false accusations of impairment etc, as well as lower ratings (at least for me as a white driver, not sure if it applies to blacks too). I don't see it as having anything to do with blacks or African Americans per se (I pick up people of all races from outside those areas and don't have problems), just the ghetto area pax. I wouldn't even say it's all pax from those areas either, I'm sure there are plenty of decent pax there. But the potential issues are strong enough for me to avoid those areas. Like I said in a previous post, I come from a part of England with white ghettos. And if I were driving there, I'd probably avoid those areas too.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'm a black African driver myself and this is true, but when I myself request Lyft as a pax I never get cancelled in or wait long. Sadly the reality is that this isn't racism because black pax have to wait longer or not get a ride in some circumstances. It is because black pax often have undesirable aspects about the ride if they are requesting from certain areas that are known to be problematic for drivers. For example I have never once seen a white mother needing Lyft with her baby, but black women are common and sometimes want to bring baby without stroller. Also there will be multiple stops and driver will deal with annoyances compared with driving white folks from rich or medium income areas. Also the smell of the MJ is common among a lot of black folks, but now MJ is becoming legal. And finally sadly but the truth in my African ass is that a black African American woman is more likely to put some report in against me or 1 star me for something that is minor (I've had this happen before). Something about African American women having an irritable urge to twist what a driver says or does in a way that makes driver look bad when driver didn't intend bad. Another reality is something about African American (Not African) women and men for some reason have shown to not come out within the first 3 to 4 minutes or 5+ minutes and that annoyes drivers like myself. I don't know why they request when they know they are still eating in a restaurant or still hanging with friends. There is some weird delay phenomenon you on with African American, but I noticed Africans come out fast and are more pleasant experience. Could be a culture thing.
> 
> That sad some black women I drove have been fine and prosper and are smart and don't just jump to reporting me to Lyft or Uber. Anyways forget it all, I have now went to Lyft.
> 
> I myself have went to UberEats. I have 7k rides with Lyft btw. Uber doesn't even have much of any African Americans requesting. I think what is happening is that African Americans for most part are economically disadvantaged and segregated sadly, I don't discriminate and try my best but what I have noticed is Africans from West Africa or other places making great money and doing well due to more education. I'm not saying all African Americans are uneducated, we have Oprah Winfrey and countless others that are filthy rich.


Wow.. first I'm sorry that sadly most what you said holds to be true. Second I commend you for being an African American woman and for admitting all of this to be the case when most would just say it's racist to say and blame racism for facts. You are obviously a strong woman and I tip my hat to your honesty and virtue.

Thank you!!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Like I said in a previous post, I come from a part of England with white ghettos. And if I were driving there, I'd probably avoid those areas too.


I don't care if the population of an area is blue. I dealt with areas of several counties in the sticks as a medic where the theme was simple - poverty. Horrible living conditions and the possibility of crime.

Drug manufacturing and distribution was the main element, pretty split down the middle. Other crime was primarily domestic violence and DUI. Larceny was also at the top, again split.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'm a black African driver myself and this is true, but when I myself request Lyft as a pax I never get cancelled in or wait long. Sadly the reality is that this isn't racism because black pax have to wait longer or not get a ride in some circumstances. It is because black pax often have undesirable aspects about the ride if they are requesting from certain areas that are known to be problematic for drivers. For example I have never once seen a white mother needing Lyft with her baby, but black women are common and sometimes want to bring baby without stroller. Also there will be multiple stops and driver will deal with annoyances compared with driving white folks from rich or medium income areas. Also the smell of the MJ is common among a lot of black folks, but now MJ is becoming legal. And finally sadly but the truth in my African ass is that a black African American woman is more likely to put some report in against me or 1 star me for something that is minor (I've had this happen before). Something about African American women having an irritable urge to twist what a driver says or does in a way that makes driver look bad when driver didn't intend bad. Another reality is something about African American (Not African) women and men for some reason have shown to not come out within the first 3 to 4 minutes or 5+ minutes and that annoyes drivers like myself. I don't know why they request when they know they are still eating in a restaurant or still hanging with friends. There is some weird delay phenomenon you on with African American, but I noticed Africans come out fast and are more pleasant experience. Could be a culture thing.
> 
> That sad some black women I drove have been fine and prosper and are smart and don't just jump to reporting me to Lyft or Uber. Anyways forget it all, I have now went to Lyft.
> 
> I myself have went to UberEats. I have 7k rides with Lyft btw. Uber doesn't even have much of any African Americans requesting. I think what is happening is that African Americans for most part are economically disadvantaged and segregated sadly, I don't discriminate and try my best but what I have noticed is Africans from West Africa or other places making great money and doing well due to more education. I'm not saying all African Americans are uneducated, we have Oprah Winfrey and countless others that are filthy rich.


People are the most rude, and perpetrate the most violence towards members of their own race.

The only a$$hole passengers I've ever encountered in 4000 rides are all white.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> People are the most rude, and perpetrate the most violence towards members of their own race.
> 
> The only a$$hole passengers I've ever encountered in 4000 rides are all white.


Guess different markets experience different.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Guess different markets experience different.


There are bad white, black and Latino areas here in Phoenix. I don't pick anyone up in any of these spots.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Thinking about race relations. It occurred to me that, since I moved to the city about a year ago, the vast majority of people that I care about and whom care about me aren't the same shade. 

In the sticks, things were old school - not great. There was division but not necessarily hate. A neighbor of mine worked hard to bridge the gap, a great man. 

He owned a huge piece of land and all were welcome on his property. His pool was packed all summer with lower income people of all color. He often let people borrow vehicles or farm equipment when they were in need, myself included (borrowed his old Ford truck for a month, named him "Ol' Red"). Sometimes they were returned late, out of gas, or broken. But he took that burden on himself. 

He was Christian but did not force his beliefs on anyone (I'm agnostic, we had some great chats on religion), just did his best to be a good man and neighbor. He lost his son to suicide and had his own demons, he did not judge. A great example to follow. 

In the city, a person's character seems to win out over all else. I have made many friends here, only two look like me. I'm thankful for being here for that reason. But boy do I miss my house, the woods, and the fields.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> There are bad white, black and Latino areas here in Phoenix. I don't pick anyone up in any of these spots.


Detroit too prolly


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I have canceled when I see the pick up address or destination. Why? Because I know from experience that those trips often involve highly disrespectful pax, guaranteed no tip, destination pin is always off (no idea why), and I have to eat dead miles leaving these high crime places. I'm not wanted there.
> 
> Racism is a two way street. I grew tired of being treated like crap and down rated by pax going to or from parts of the city because of the color of my skin.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

I second that MAGA 2020

Liberal tears taste so sweet!


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

Not even sure where to begin with the rampant racism, ignorance, and hate all over these forums. Black passengers are truly not safe with some of you being their driver


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kevinuber said:


> Not even sure where to begin with the rampant racism, ignorance, and hate all over these forums. Black passengers are truly not safe with some of you being their driver


Racism knows no bounds, nor does crime.


----------



## DeaconBlues (Jul 25, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Racist drivers do their pax a favor by cancelling on them. Who wants a MAGA KKK driver except their own feeble-minded kind?


You referred to both parties here. MAGA would refer to Republicans. KKK would refer to Democrats. After all, the KKK started from the Democrat Party and found it's home their through its entire history - from Andrew Jackson to Robert Byrd and beyond. I know they don't teach that in school anymore, but it is still good to learn the actual facts of history even if you have to do it on your own.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DeaconBlues said:


> You referred to both parties here. MAGA would refer to Republicans. KKK would refer to Democrats. After all, the KKK started from the Democrat Party and found it's home their through its entire history - from Andrew Jackson to Robert Byrd and beyond. I know they don't teach that in school anymore, but it is still good to learn the actual facts of history even if you have to do it on your own.


Not gonna wade into politics here. But let's remember that the Democrats were the conservative party during these times and flipped.


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Racism knows no bounds, nor does crime.


I don't know what the point of this is. Are you saying the fear of "crime" is an excuse for racism?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kevinuber said:


> I don't know what the point of this is. Are you saying the fear of "crime" is an excuse for racism?


If an area of my city is known for rampant crime, I avoid it. Period. Unfortunately, these areas are predominantly black.

As I have said several times, poverty is a major factor. Where I lived prior to moving to Richmond, poverty caused crime in all backgrounds. We did not have public housing. On my road, we had everything from run down trailers to mansions and everything in between. We had criminal activity from all colors. The common factor - poverty.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Not gonna wade into politics here. But let's remember that the Democrats were the conservative party during these times and flipped.


How Convenient


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Samman said:


> How Convenient


Well, it's history? Read up on the "Southern Democratic Party".

Wayyyyyyy back, they were the conservatives. Now that would be the Republican party.

It's just history.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

wro


Benjamin M said:


> Well, it's history? Read up on the "Southern Democratic Party".
> 
> Wayyyyyyy back, they were the conservatives. Now that would be the Republican party.
> 
> It's just history.


no bro! I'm from the South! Don't listen to everything NPR and CNN tells you!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Samman said:


> wro
> 
> no bro! I'm from the South! Don't listen to everything NPR and CNN tells you!


Um, so am I? ?

I'm guessing that you're just trolling, though. Carry on.


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> If an area of my city is known for rampant crime, I avoid it. Period. Unfortunately, these areas are predominantly black.
> 
> As I have said several times, poverty is a major factor. Where I lived prior to moving to Richmond, poverty caused crime in all backgrounds. We did not have public housing. On my road, we had everything from run down trailers to mansions and everything in between. We had criminal activity from all colors. The common factor - poverty.


Well, it isn't just "unfortunate" that they are predominantly black, it is by design, and actively enforced. That is very important to remember. However acknowledging that crime issues in these areas are not simply cause they're black and is due to poverty etc is light years ahead of many people on this thread and many drivers in general so I'm not attacking you.

In my experience, which is over 6000 rides and hundreds of them in one of the most dangerous cities in the country, I have never once had a problem. Do people in low income areas tip slightly less often than other areas? Yes, obviously. Can you reliably assume that on any ride from any person in any area they will tip you? No. Babies without car seats are also due to lack of money and canceling once you see it may be awkward, but it is a part of the job. Multiple stops are an attempt to save money, and your issue with them should be with Uber paying us so poorly that they are a disadvantage to us.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, so am I? ?
> 
> I'm guessing that you're just trolling, though. Carry on.


Troll Dezz


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> It's part of the gig, knowing your market. In this area, anything ending in "Court" is generally low income public housing, aka "the hood" or "the projects".


Streets named after "Dr. Martin Luther King Jr." are also a dead giveaway; shithole boulevards landscaped with shuttered businesses & storefronts that are littered with homeless people & druggies, and never a shortage of liquor stores, pawn shops, and nonchalant drug dealers going about their business.
Always encompassing a boundary of violence & poverty, the urban decay is so thick & continual it would cause Rev. King to flip in his grave knowing his name was constantly being plastered within these shitholes. It was hardly the dream he envisioned. God rest his soul!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Streets named after "Dr. Martin Luther King Jr." are also a dead giveaway; shithole boulevards landscaped with shuttered businesses & storefronts that are littered with homeless people & druggies, and never a shortage of liquor stores, pawn shops, and nonchalant drug dealers going about their business.
> Always encompassing a boundary of violence & poverty, the urban decay is so thick & continual it would cause Rev. King to flip in his grave knowing his name was constantly being plastered within these shitholes. It was hardly the dream he envisioned. God rest his soul!


Very sad but true.

I have had a few black pax talk about this.


The Jamaican driver I mentioned before. She avoids these areas. 
A woman going home from work, hoping to leave the area. She was working hard to make ends meet, as am I. She had children and was upset that they couldn't play outside without her worrying. 
A woman and her young son (car seat on hand), new to Richmond. We passed Mosby Court (mentioned previously) and she was appalled by what she saw. "Look at that mess. Buildings falling apart. What is that?". Passed another "Court", "that's another one - public housing project". She was in fairly nice complex with disproportionate rent. "Oh, I heard about that place. We're getting tenants here due to overflow. I can't afford to live here myself". 
The latter I referred to the Catholic Charity Center. I picked them up at the Childrens' Hospital, they were seeking assistance and medical care for her son (social services). I dropped a man off there yesterday, a "Lyft VIP".

*POVERTY AND DESPERATION *


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I have no children at all....


I can help you with that.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> "If she prefer not be driven"????
> 
> Seriously
> 
> ...


I was never under it. I'm a Caucasian male. You might need to do some soul searching. Ps please don't talk ghetto "Miami kid" lol. Didn't know trailers had internet.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I'm about 23% Chiricahua Apache. In my opinion,I'm American.


Are you any relation to Elizabeth Warren ?



AngelAdams said:


> In America? Yes black people are discriminated against. Racism here is systematic.
> i believe America has had a few issues with black people going back 400 years. Lol.


What possible reason would people discriminate against black people ? It's not like they commit a high percentage of crime or anything ? I would gladly walk through places like Newark and Patterson after dark. Without a care in the world.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Some of you guys are ridiculous.

Regardless of skin color, every new person I meet is a blank slate. Their behavior will dictate whether I trust them or not.

Only color I care about is green. Other prioraty is ending rides from the beginning, if the pax acts entitled, only because of chance of false complaints. The only other reasons is an agressive pax, that is a safety problem.

When I look back at all problem pax, I don't atribute it to their skin color. In fact the percentage of problem pax seems close to the local population.

Bigger indication of problem pax is there age. Still I assume nothing when first meeting the pax.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> Are you any relation to Elizabeth Warren ?
> 
> 
> What possible reason would people discriminate against black people ? It's not like they commit a high percentage of crime or anything ? I would gladly walk through places like Newark and Patterson after dark. Without a care in the world.


You're in for a rude awakening.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> You're in for a rude awakening.


Lol ... rude awakening ? You mean like the rude awakening liberals got when President Trump was elected ? Or the other rude awakening you'll get when he's re-elected ?

Did you watch the presidents rally last night ? Wasn't it great ?

Love your avatar. Was that your photo from election night ?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I have canceled when I see the pick up address or destination. Why? Because I know from experience that those trips often involve highly disrespectful pax, guaranteed no tip,


Exactly. Why would anyone subject themselves to a situation that is very likely to be abusive or contentious? Skin color has nothing to do with it, by the way. The worst passengers for being disrespectful I've had are old drunk white guys. I will avoid them, too.

If it's 9:30 pm Saturday and "Larry" wants a pick-up from Barfie's Bar & Grill...he had might as well be Dre'Vontay at Ghetto Ridge Apartments. Neither guy will be setting foot into my vehicle. I drive for money. I DON'T babysit adults who are pissed at the world.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Also, 100 years of "freedom" before civil rights were set into place.


Spot on. That's where things went off the rails for American society. Slavery was bad enough, but that wrong was righted in the 1860s. If black people had been allowed full access to society after the Civil War, things would be much different today.

But, that's not what happened, and now we have a fractured society that will never heal properly.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> That happens to me sometimes. I am black and whenever someone cancels on me immediately more than once, If it is slow, I go to see what's going on and a lot of the time I see them jump in someone else's car, even when I get there way before they do. Not to jump to conclusions either, I know some female pax will cancel on all male drivers, but I am aware of racial profiling and can't help but wonder.


As, both, a driver and rider I absolutely DISCRIMINATE and will continue. And discriminate for any reason I choose.

Know I have a deactivation coming; but, have been driving four + years now.

When driving Lyft, in certain parts of the city, have had as many as 5 - 6 cancels by the same pax. Frustrating, however, also totally cool about it. It's their money and they can spend it how, and where, they choose.

Solution: Turn off app and spend 5 - 20 minutes driving closer to my preferred market. Which is the city.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> As, both, a driver and rider I absolutely DISCRIMINATE and will continue. And discriminate for any reason I choose.
> 
> Know I have a deactivation coming; but, have been driving four + years now.
> 
> ...


I'm with you... I not only turn off my app in rough hoods. I turn off my app in rich Techie hoods.. why? cuz rich Techie here in Seattle goes like .85 miles to yoga or work. It's all about Safety and Money!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

DoubleDee said:


> Are you any relation to Elizabeth Warren ?


I'm pretty sure I'm not. My mom's side is where it comes from.

My grandmother and 1st cousins...(my mom's moms and her brother's
Kids.)








Nope! No Italian blood on this side of my family.

Also to correct a typo I posted earlier, my Italian side came here in 1863, not 1963.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dumpster fire of a thread back up to a rating of 2 and a half burning crosses out of a possible 5


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

mch said:


> Dumpster fire of a thread back up to a rating of 2 and a half burning crosses out of a possible 5


Every seen a real burning cross? I have. about 15 years ago, I was driving down a dark country road and in the corn field. Big ass burning cross.. took the hell off fast!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Samman said:


> I'm with you... I not only turn off my app in rough hoods. I turn off my app in rich Techie hoods.. why? cuz rich Techie here in Seattle goes like .85 miles to yoga or work. It's all about Safety and Money!


Absolutely same way. Ghetto, and the hood's, just one example where the app goes off. Many affluent suburbs, certain times of day, same thing. Off.

And this is the number one advantage of rideshare. If it ever goes away, am outta here. Uber is "pushing the envelope" with Uber Pro.



Samman said:


> Every seen a real burning cross? I have. about 15 years ago, I was driving down a dark country road and in the corn field. Big ass burning cross.. took the hell off fast!


Would be outta those areas as well. Very fast indeed.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

There was an article lately claiming that drivers discriminate based on photos with lyft.

It's been going on for years with cabs as well.

Back when I used to do regular lyft/line now called share, I would never pick up shared unless it was a cute pic of a girl.

Only to show up and it's some dude with a girls name. Then the rider claims that its his gf or sister and i get so angry I type in capital letters and angry emojis.

I learned my lesson after the 64th time



Lissetti said:


> @Benjamin M is right about certain neighborhoods to avoid, however since Seattle Washington is so over gentrified, you would have to go all the way to another city called Everett to find a neighborhood that every Seattle driver knows to stay out of. Everett is predominately white, but its otherwise known as Tweakersville;
> 
> They even have their own YouTube channel where you can watch the tweakers live.


See you soon in Florida toots

This will offend some of you but I genuinely feel for whatever reason I get 4 starred by not all but a good amount of black people.

I notice it more since I don't do a lot of rides since I only do xl, lux and suv


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I've know a few Ants of color to deliberately use extra flash in their app photo, to attempt to ward off repeated cancels by skittish pax. Its a shame my friend Carl (a large black man with a wife and two daughters) gets a lot of cancels in a row by the same female pax. Sometimes he drives to the location anyways to see WTH is going on, only to watch his pax get into a Prius with a Caucasian driver. Could be just coincidence but.....


This happens to me in the rougher areas of Boston; but in the reverse.



TemptingFate said:


> Racist drivers do their pax a favor by cancelling on them. Who wants a MAGA KKK driver except their own feeble-minded kind?


Maga and kkk are two separate things. Many non-Caucasian's embrace the idea of a better America.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> People are the most rude, and perpetrate the most violence towards members of their own race.
> 
> The only a$$hole passengers I've ever encountered in 4000 rides are all white.


Hmmmm...


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It's part of the gig, knowing your market. In this area, anything ending in "Court" is generally low income public housing, aka "the hood" or "the projects".
> 
> I had an awesome pax one day downtown, a Jamaican woman and her boyfriend. She drove Lyft and avoided these areas like the plague. She hated getting pings there and got the heck out offline after dropping off. She and her boyfriend loved that I have a dash cam and protection.
> 
> ...


I would agree it's poverty and education, not race. Just happens to be in VA in those areas it's blacks that are in poverty and education. Now I'm in Utah, there aren't any blacks here and very little minority populations. Still got that white trash though running around causing problems.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> People are the most rude, and perpetrate the most violence towards members of their own race.
> 
> The only a$$hole passengers I've ever encountered in 4000 rides are all white.


Hmmmm...


Benjamin M said:


> If an area of my city is known for rampant crime, I avoid it. Period. Unfortunately, these areas are predominantly black.
> 
> As I have said several times, poverty is a major factor. Where I lived prior to moving to Richmond, poverty caused crime in all backgrounds. We did not have public housing. On my road, we had everything from run down trailers to mansions and everything in between. We had criminal activity from all colors. The common factor - poverty.


who lives there?

criminals.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Sadly it's her money... If she prefer not be driven by an ethnic group more power to her. It's completely acceptable for her to spend her money and get what she expects.. however it is sad that she not give him a chance to provide her with a great ride. Very shallow of her as well, but who knows maybe she was raped or traumatized as a kid... That's just it we don't know what baggage a person has...


Who knows maybe she was raped or traumatized as a kid by a white guy and now she has to walk wherever she goes....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> People are the most rude, and perpetrate the most violence towards members of their own race.
> 
> The only a$$hole passengers I've ever encountered in 4000 rides are all white.


In your opinion only.

MAGA
??


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> In your opinion only.
> 
> MAGA
> ??


In your opinion, what would make America great again? Specifically. No judgement here, just curiousity.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> I have noticed that the last few black pax I have picked up had no photo when the request came in, but after I accepted, all of the sudden there was a photo. Has anyone else noticed this? I read somewhere,( might have been here) that black pax, on average have to wait longer for drivers to accept their rides than white people. This thread is probably gonna end up locked lol, but I was just curious to know if this is coincidence, or a thing?


If they are concerned about wait times, they should not use Lyft. Lyft is the only app that allows photos to be shown.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If they are concerned about wait times, they should not use Lyft. Lyft is the only app that allows photos to be shown.


What does that even mean? The study wasn't done by black people and that's not the point.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Are you racist? Did you want them to show their picture so that you can ignore the request? ?‍♂


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> In your opinion, what would make America great again? Specifically. No judgement here, just curiousity.


Totally unleashing the private sector. And adding to meaningful social programs as we can pay for them.

Not the other around.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

FuberNYC said:


> Are you racist? Did you want them to show their picture so that you can ignore the request? ?‍♂


You must have missed the part where I said I was black



MiamiKid said:


> Totally unleashing the private sector. And adding to meaningful social programs as we can pay for them.
> 
> Not the other around.


Is that all?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> In your opinion only.
> 
> MAGA
> ??


FBI crime statistics agree with me.

MAGA


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> You must have missed the part where I said I was black
> 
> 
> Is that all?


Half the thread probably just read this and dialed 911


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> Lol ... rude awakening ? You mean like the rude awakening liberals got when President Trump was elected ? Or the other rude awakening you'll get when he's re-elected ?
> 
> Did you watch the presidents rally last night ? Wasn't it great ?
> 
> Love your avatar. Was that your photo from election night ?


Lol, you have no idea kid. 
you seem triggered, go to your safe space snowflake.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

I got a request from a black young lady... when I get there, she had a infant in hand. I ask if she had a car seat. She no, with crazy amount of getto... in my head, this is going to be a problem. Take her with risk of infant?!?!! or get reported for "racism" and would result in Deactivation- no qustion ask.

I took her! luckily it was a .60 mile ride. I was extra nice to her... then reported her for not having a car seat.

forgot!!
MAGA! honk honk


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

veblenrules said:


> Who knows maybe she was raped or traumatized as a kid by a white guy and now she has to walk wherever she goes....


Or maybe she'll get lucky and get a Black driver.. she can hope... Otherwise best get to kicking rocks


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> You must have missed the part where I said I was black
> 
> 
> Is that all?


Have no desire to go into detail. Not a politician.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> FBI crime statistics agree with me.
> 
> MAGA


FBI Stats state the exact opposite. End of conversation.?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Totally unleashing the private sector. And adding to meaningful social programs as we can pay for them.
> 
> Not the other around.


Uber and lyft are "totally unleashed " enjoy your MAGA money, fool!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> Uber and lyft are "totally unleashed " enjoy your MAGA money, fool!


Yes! And thank you!

Enjoying the Uber bucks very well. And loving that residual they send every month.

Uber Rocks ?
????


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Yes! And thank you!
> 
> Enjoying the Uber bucks very well. And loving that residual they send every month.
> 
> ...


Lol, you do realize rideshare is what it is now due to lack of regulation, Right?!



Lyfted13 said:


> In your opinion, what would make America great again? Specifically. No judgement here, just curiousity.


America, was never great. Just good PR.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

AngelAdams said:


> Lol, you do realize rideshare is what it is now due to lack of regulation, Right?!
> 
> 
> America, was never great. Just good PR.


Then why are people dying to get into this country anyway they can? This logic always Escapes Me. This is still one of the greatest countries in the world.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Then why are people dying to get into this country anyway they can? This logic always Escapes Me. This is still one of the greatest countries in the world.


Great implies no need for change. What makes America unique is it's ability to change. 
min any measure that matters to a persons day to day America doesn't even cut top 10. 
it all depends on who's you're speaking of. Most people are trying to get out of areas due to climate change, guns, and social inequality. 
most of which our foreign policy and big business have caused. 
you can't set your neighbors house on fire then shelter them in yours.
I would suggest some research into key facts.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> Lol, you do realize rideshare is what it is now due to lack of regulation, Right?!
> 
> 
> America, was never great. Just good PR.


I don't think regulation is a good thing when it comes to rideshare. Maybe some more transparency and recourse when it comes to deactivation's but thats about all I have the stomach for.

Case in point. This fool you're arguing with dresses up like Pee Wee Herman and gives pax HJs to completion for badges and tips while crapping in his diaper and driving a half hr away whenever he sees a black person. I can probably earn double what he earns in the same amount of time. Excessive regulation has too much potential to close that gap and that's not good or fair.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

AngelAdams said:


> Great implies no need for change. What makes America unique is it's ability to change.
> min any measure that matters to a persons day to day America doesn't even cut top 10.
> it all depends on who's you're speaking of. Most people are trying to get out of areas due to climate change, guns, and social inequality.
> most of which our foreign policy and big business have caused.
> ...


I vehemently dispute your thesis as ridiculous. No need for change? So we're supposed to be the Garden of Eden? Ludicrous.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

SHalester said:


> if a driver is a racist, they shouldn't be a driver or around anybody.


If a pax is a racist, they shouldn't be a pax or around anybody.



TemptingFate said:


> Racist drivers do their pax a favor by cancelling (sic) on them. Who wants a MAGA KKK driver except their own feeble-minded kind?


Racist pax do their driver a favor by canceling on them. Who wants an antifa BLM black panther communist pax except their own feeble-minded kind?

I've never downrated pax because of their color. I give out the obligatory 1-star ratings for bestial behavior regardless of skin tone. I routinely observe an axiomatic lack of character that tells me that the content of character MLK spoke of was never learned, or has been forgotten, by so many whippersnapper black folk.

I'm absolutely positive that I've been downrated as a driver because I'm a Saltine American and I speak Standard American English. I can often sniff it coming, so I take steps, I do what is necessary to survive and thrive, exercising the judgment that God gave those of us who can see.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

mch said:


> I don't think regulation is a good thing when it comes to rideshare. Maybe some more transparency and recourse when it comes to deactivation's but thats about all I have the stomach for.
> 
> Case in point. This fool you're arguing with dresses up like Pee Wee Herman and gives pax HJs to completion for badges and tips while crapping in his diaper and driving a half hr away whenever he sees a black person. I can probably earn double what he earns in the same amount of time. Excessive regulation has too much potential to close that gap and that's not good or fair.


Regulations are rules. Corporations should never be trusted to do anything outside their immediate benefit.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> Lol, you do realize rideshare is what it is now due to lack of regulation, Right?!
> 
> 
> America, was never great. Just good PR.


Regulation stifles business and hinders growth. That is fact. Proven.

Most of us love Uber. Including the way it's operating now. It's their company and they can run it as they wish.

Your response reinforces my position.

UBER ROCKS!
??????????


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Regulation stifles business and hinders growth. That is fact. Proven.
> 
> Most of us love Uber. Including the way it's operating now. It's their company and they can run it as they wish.
> 
> ...


And that's why you're bankrupt. Enjoy it. Just don't come for food stamps when you're hungry.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> And that's why you're bankrupt. Enjoy it. Just don't come for food stamps when you're hungry.


And that's wrong with "YOU PEOPLE"! Doing very well financially. Not even close to bankruptcy.

You LOST your own argument by spewing out lies. You don't even know me, yet you think you know my financial situation, WRONG

Little culture war here? Insecure?

UBER ROCKS
MAGA


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And that's wrong with "YOU PEOPLE"! Doing very well financially. Not even close to bankruptcy.
> 
> You LOST your own argument by spewing out lies. You don't even know me, yet you think you know my financial situation, WRONG
> 
> ...


It's math. No one making $6 an hr can survive in any state. You're either in denial or are fronting. 
tell me about yourself? How do you spend your $6? Weed or gas bill?
Tell me MAGA. 
the difference is, you view this as an argument I view it as community service. 
I would highly recommend, higher education, and perhaps medication. 
I hear Oxy is popular in your area. 
cheers.


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

AngelAdams said:


> It's math. No one making $6 an hr can survive in any state. You're either in denial or are fronting.
> tell me about yourself? How do you spend your $6? Weed or gas bill?
> Tell me MAGA.
> the difference is, you view this as an argument I view it as community service.
> ...


I applaud your attempts to educate and agree with everything you've said, but the guy is a troll. I doubt he even believes the talking points he's spewing, and if he does, he's hopelessly ignorant. I wouldn't waste your time.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> It's math. No one making $6 an hr can survive in any state. You're either in denial or are fronting.
> tell me about yourself? How do you spend your $6? Weed or gas bill?
> Tell me MAGA.
> the difference is, you view this as an argument I view it as community service.
> ...


I view this as "IT'S MY OWN DAMN BUSINESS" what I make.

YOUR post sounds like you're under the influence. Oxy?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Kevinuber said:


> I applaud your attempts to educate and agree with everything you've said, but the guy is a troll. I doubt he even believes the talking points he's spewing, and if he does, he's hopelessly ignorant. I wouldn't waste your time.


Yeah, you're right. It's just so sad.



MiamiKid said:


> I view this as "IT'S MY OWN DAMN BUSINESS" what I make.
> 
> YOUR post sounds like you're under the influence. Oxy?


Naa life. My plans are working out and I'm almost to my goal. 
fun fact rideshare drivers are exposed to 28 times the carcinogens than the average citizen. 
Make sure your healthcare and insurance providers know of your occupation.


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

DeaconBlues said:


> You referred to both parties here. MAGA would refer to Republicans. KKK would refer to Democrats. After all, the KKK started from the Democrat Party and found it's home their through its entire history - from Andrew Jackson to Robert Byrd and beyond. I know they don't teach that in school anymore, but it is still good to learn the actual facts of history even if you have to do it on your own.


Just because it was like that 100 years ago does not mean it applies now. All the KKK are Republican now. Racism is a moving target in history.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Samman said:


> Every seen a real burning cross? I have. about 15 years ago, I was driving down a dark country road and in the corn field. Big ass burning cross.. took the hell off fast!


they hate green kids that like turtles too?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Civil War is coming people... 2 sides hate each other with a Passion! 

1 war to rules them all

1 war to find them

1 war to bring them all
and in the darkness bind them

America were the shadow lies


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> In America? Yes black people are discriminated against. Racism here is systematic.
> i believe America has had a few issues with black people going back 400 years. Lol.


NOt just black people, Latins too!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> Yeah, you're right. It's just so sad.
> 
> 
> Naa life. My plans are working out and I'm almost to my goal.
> ...


My plans were worked
out several years ago. Now it's easy street.

Everything's paid for. Party time. ??

MAGA
??????


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> My plans were worked
> out several years ago. Now it's easy street.
> 
> Everything's paid for. Party time. ??
> ...


bro! you are a breath fresh dam air! Make Money! enjoy life, buy some land and bbq a pig! drink whiskey

and everyone else can kiss yo ass


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> I have noticed that the last few black pax I have picked up had no photo when the request came in, but after I accepted, all of the sudden there was a photo. Has anyone else noticed this? I read somewhere,( might have been here) that black pax, on average have to wait longer for drivers to accept their rides than white people. This thread is probably gonna end up locked lol, but I was just curious to know if this is coincidence, or a thing?


Always there are issues with black people
Specially during the night
Nobody want black pax


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> Always there are issues with black people
> Specially during the night


Not always... cuz I smoke a blunt before i ride! yes, I'm in my basement


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> NOt just black people, Latins too!


Latinos are on the burner now. But it can't be compared to what black peoples have gone and are still going through here in USA inc.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The Empire did much damage during the Colonial era. Although slavery was outlawed in and of itself in the British Isles, the crown sanctioned it in much of the empire.
> The slavery issue here was only (I use that word carefully) a Republic of U.S. issue here for 89 years.
> The rest of North American slavery (1624-1775) was a British government sponsored tragedy (and French in French territories).


Those pesky Brits...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> Latinos are on the burner now. But it can't be compared to what black peoples have gone and are still going through here in USA inc.


Still going through?

Try some motivational material.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I have canceled when I see the pick up address or destination. Why? Because I know from experience that those trips often involve highly disrespectful pax, guaranteed no tip, destination pin is always off (no idea why), and I have to eat dead miles leaving these high crime places. I'm not wanted there.
> 
> Racism is a two way street. I grew tired of being treated like crap and down rated by pax going to or from parts of the city because of the color of my skin.


This is a more nuanced response. People shouldn't be denied rides because of their names or ethnicity, however, from experience, I have also noticed that ride requests from certain areas can be problematic and nine times out of ten when I have accepted and given the rides, they have turned out to be just as I thought they will be: cheap, rude passengers. In all, they have been both black and white. My summation is that its more about socio - economics than race. Poor white trash and poor rude black people exhibit similar traits. I have noticed that poor Latinos are more nicer and respectful than the other two. Now, because of Uber's crappy business model, I have felt really bad giving 1 star to a minority passenger who ordered a short ride (an XL), was super nice and ended up leaving a 7 dollar tip. I gave her a one star because I was upset it was a short trip and I also misjudged her that she wouldn't tip after the trip. I disregarded the fact that she was super nice through out the trip and judged her negatively. Folks, let us all calm down and give everyone a fair chance - regardless of their ethnic, gender or other affiliations.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Riley3262019 said:


> This is a more nuanced response. People shouldn't be denied rides because of their names or ethnicity, however, from experience, I have also noticed that ride requests from certain areas can be problematic and nine times out of ten when I have accepted and given the rides, they have turned out to be just as I thought they will be: cheap, rude passengers. In all, they have been both black and white. My summation is that its more about socio - economics than race. Poor white trash and poor rude black people exhibit similar traits. I have noticed that poor Latinos are more nicer and respectful than the other two. Now, because of Uber's crappy business model, I have felt really bad giving 1 star to a minority passenger who ordered a short ride (an XL), was super nice and ended up leaving a 7 dollar tip. I gave her a one star because I was upset it was a short trip and I also misjudged her that she wouldn't tip after the trip. I disregarded the fact that she was super nice through out the trip and judged her negatively. Folks, let us all calm down and give everyone a fair chance - regardless of their ethnic, gender or other affiliations.


What's your hangup about short trips? Totally don't get it. They're my favorite, assuming there are no stops nor long pickup wait.

Crunch some numbers. When I look at my pro rated dollars/hour, and mileage, it's WAY higher for shorter trips. And at the end of the week, $/hour and mileage, for the entire time online, is great when I've had short trips all week.

But, now utilize Uber, as a pax quite often, and do not like to hear of drivers down rating for bogus reasons such as too short of trip. It's why I've reduced my tips 60 - 80%.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> FBI crime statistics agree with me.
> 
> MAGA


I thought the FBI was deep state and can't be trusted. Which is it? FBI can or cannot be trusted?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

brentb31 said:


> I thought the FBI was deep state and can't be trusted. Which is it? FBI can or cannot be trusted?


Facts are facts. Period.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Most crime against blacks is committed by blacks.

Here are the facts.
Don't Democrats prefer facts over truth?

https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2017/crime-in-the-u.s.-2017/tables/table-43


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Gotta love the sf Bay Area. We have so many ethnicities (and ants) here every rider can cancel until they get someone their race without repercussions (besides cancel rate). I’m not white, and can’t really tell the “difference” between the races besides the skin color. It is simply of no matter here. The app enables racism, let’s hope Uber stops it somehow.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Youburr said:


> Gotta love the sf Bay Area. We have so many ethnicities (and ants) here every rider can cancel until they get someone their race without repercussions (besides cancel rate). I'm not white, and can't really tell the "difference" between the races besides the skin color. It is simply of no matter here. The app enables racism, let's hope Uber stops it somehow.


Patrick Mtoto, a driver in the tenderloin only transports pygmies from Burkina Fasso.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

brentb31 said:


> I thought the FBI was deep state and can't be trusted. Which is it? FBI can or cannot be trusted?


Obama FBI can't be trusted... purge them out for betraying the country and we will be good



Youburr said:


> Gotta love the sf Bay Area. We have so many ethnicities (and ants) here every rider can cancel until they get someone their race without repercussions (besides cancel rate). I'm not white, and can't really tell the "difference" between the races besides the skin color. It is simply of no matter here. The app enables racism, let's hope Uber stops it somehow.


Bay Area SUCKS!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Samman said:


> Obama FBI can't be trusted... purge them out for betraying the country and we will be good
> 
> 
> Bay Area SUCKS!


I lived in SF for 12 years, left in 93.
Used to be a wonderful place, Serene and Magical. I miss it's tragic demise.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I lived in SF for 12 years, left in 93.
> Used to be a wonderful place, Serene and Magical. I miss it's tragic demise.


5 years myself, left in 2013... Love visit, but live... hell no!


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Still going through?
> 
> Try some motivational material.


Trust me the last thing YOU want is me motivated lol. You have no idea.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> I have noticed that the last few black pax I have picked up had no photo when the request came in, but after I accepted, all of the sudden there was a photo. Has anyone else noticed this? I read somewhere,( might have been here) that black pax, on average have to wait longer for drivers to accept their rides than white people. This thread is probably gonna end up locked lol, but I was just curious to know if this is coincidence, or a thing?


------------------------
I have not seen a trip request come through without a profile photo of some type it in the LA area yet. I dont know about anyone else but the pax photos are hard to see anyway.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Facts are facts. Period.


I agree. But many people today believe in alternative facts. Poster I was replying to said FBI was out to get DJT. Now he wants to use FBI as true source. Which is it?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

brentb31 said:


> I agree. But many people today believe in alternative facts. Poster I was replying to said FBI was out to get DJT. Now he wants to use FBI as true source. Which is it?


Miamikid is a known racist. I wouldn't associate with him if I were you. Just click ignore and move on.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> Trust me the last thing YOU want is me motivated lol. You have no idea.


Totally not worried about it.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Totally not worried about it.


You're in Miami or Atlanta?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> You're in Miami or Atlanta?


Both. Drive in Atlanta. Chill in South Beach.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Both. Drive in Atlanta. Chill in South Beach.


? ?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> In America? Yes black people are discriminated against. Racism here is systematic.
> i believe America has had a few issues with black people going back 400 years. Lol.


you make it sound like blacks are the only people that are discriminated against....the truth is every race takes S**t..


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> you make it sound like blacks are the only people that are discriminated against....the truth is every race takes S**t..and for the record blacks are by far the most problimatic and nontipping segment i pick up....they are always looking for an angle..instead of appreciating my efforts to serve them with excellence....f them


You don't get what systematic racism means. You shouldn't be mad that they don't tip, you should be mad that you need them to tip. 
tipping is corporate welfare. The customer did nothing wrong. The company did nothing wrong. The only piece of the puzzle that was wrong was the driver. All three parties knew what they are expected to gain from the trip.
As the driver you should have higher standards for yourself. Subjugation yourself to slave wages might be the closest you come to feel of slavery. Then again no ones beating you with a whip or raping your wife. You chose slave labor.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> You don't get what systematic racism means. You shouldn't be mad that they don't tip, you should be mad that you need them to tip.
> tipping is corporate welfare. The customer did nothing wrong. The company did nothing wrong. The only piece of the puzzle that was wrong was the driver. All three parties knew what they are expected to gain from the trip.
> As the driver you should have higher standards for yourself. Subjugation yourself to slave wages might be the closest you come to feel of slavery. Then again no ones beating you with a whip or raping your wife. You chose slave labor.


Thats a ridiculously condescending and judgemental response. Im not even going to try and defend it cause ive learned that most people who post nonsense like yours are just trolling and frankly my record speaks for itself you dont have a clue who i am or what i stand for..believe what you want..my original statement stands

For the record this is me...my numbers speak for themselves...


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Miamikid is a known racist. I wouldn't associate with him if I were you. Just click ignore and move on. Don't let scum like that drag you down.


if you typed it on the internet it myst be true..... eveyone watch out Nazi behind the bush and in the trees....

what happened to Americans with balls.Now just a bunch if butthurt snowflakes


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> In Seattle, the dynamic is predominately Caucasian, so....people here feel a little leeway in playing Pick An Ant. I remember clearly one night I was parked along with numerous other drivers at the Chateau Ste Winery waiting for a summer concert to get out. This is a very wealthy area.
> 
> I have a habit of never staying with my car when I wait. I tend to walk around or stand several hundred yards away from my car. When the concert got out, I watched as the folks walked out to the Uber/Lyft pick up area and waited for their cars to arrive. This was back in the days of surge multipliers. The surge wasn't high enough yet for me to go online.
> 
> ...


It's sad that many folks --- not you, @Lissetti --- think Seattle, Portland and the Pacific Northwest on the whole as a very left-leaning, progressive, harmonious region, when, in fact, there is a serious racist element that lives alongside their more liberal neighbors. The Pacific Northwest was and remains a promised land for many White Supremacists. I hear that the Bikini Atoll is free of all folks of color; maybe they should consider setting up their Heimat there.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Samman said:


> if you typed it on the internet it myst be true..... eveyone watch out Nazi behind the bush and in the trees....
> 
> what happened to Americans with balls.Now just a bunch if butthurt snowflakes


Here comes the brethren to the rescue. March on, March on.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

John M Santana said:


> It's sad that many folks --- not you, @Lissetti --- think Seattle, Portland and the Pacific Northwest on the whole as a very left-leaning, progressive, harmonious region, when, in fact, there is a serious racist element that lives alongside their more liberal neighbors. The Pacific Northwest was and remains a promised land for many White Supremacists. I hear that the Bikini Atoll is free of all folks of color; maybe they should consider setting up their Heimat there.


I figured it out pretty quickly after I moved here when I was constantly asked to explain (define) myself to people, always strangers; My hair color/texture, skin color, shape of nose, fullness of my lips, and my accent. It's funny, my accent is clearly east coast, but I still have idiots asking me what *country* my accent is from. I'm told I sound like Marissa Tomei in the movie "My Cousin Vinny." At times it's been compared to JLO.

So......."What *country* is your accent from?"

GT? Outta here wit that Pacific Northwesties!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> you make it sound like blacks are the only people that are discriminated against....the truth is every race takes S**t..and for the record blacks are by far the most problimatic and nontipping segment i pick up....they are always looking for an angle..instead of appreciating my efforts to serve them with excellence....f them


That's weird because from 1800 rides I have NEVER had a problem with a black pax. I guess the worst was a granny that said a prayer everytime I barely made a yellow light ?.

Just from looking back at trouble makers I've had the most trouble with Indians and White. Bay area.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> That's weird because from 1800 rides I have NEVER had a problem with a black pax. I guess the worst was a granny that said a prayer everytime I barely made a yellow light ?.
> 
> Just from looking back at trouble makers I've had the most trouble with Indians and White. Bay area.


im not saying all black passangers are bad ..what i am saying is that 99% of my issues on the app involved them. additionally if you ever get a tip from an indian (spot,not feathers,haha) call ripleys...i have never recieved a tip from one.....



5☆OG said:


> im not saying all black passangers are bad ..what i am saying is that 99% of my issues on the app involved them. additionally if you ever get a tip from an indian (spot,not feathers,haha) call ripleys...i have never recieved a tip from one.....


another thing,whenever i get a passanger from the bay area...you can forget a tip they wont do it...millenial aholes..entitled ..special..lol short bus special


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> im not saying all black passangers are bad ..what i am saying is that 99% of my issues on the app involved them. additionally if you ever get a tip from an indian (spot,not feathers,haha) call ripleys...i have never recieved a tip from one.....


I MAY have received a dollar or two. Cheap indians with dots....

....by the way I'm indian so I think I should be offended ??



5☆OG said:


> another thing,whenever i get a passanger from the bay area...you can forget a tip they wont do it...millenial aholes..entitled


Hi.. millenial from the bay nice to meet you. But I am a generous tipper!


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Thats a ridiculously condescending and judgemental response. Im not even going to try and defend it cause ive learned that most people who post nonsense like yours are just trolling and frankly my record speaks for itself you dont have a clue who i am or what i stand for..believe what you want..my original statement stands
> 
> For the record this is me...my numbers speak for themselves...


Lol, the sooner Americans realize they're not special and are just one of the sheep, is the day Americans will learn of true freedom. 
even a lion won't **** with a herd.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

ubergrind said:


> Nah, I just know who is likely to tip and who doesn't. I also prefer passengers from hotels traveling on corporate expense accounts since my numbers tell me these are likely to yield more profitable trips results.


BINGO, Give this man a Cigar. Now add a few business cards giving out your contact info and your profitable trips will increase 3 fold.



Lyfted13 said:


> In your opinion, what would make America great again? Specifically. No judgement here, just curiousity.


This could make a great new thread with this question, just saying.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Here comes the brethren to the rescue. March on, March on.


March Dezzz



AngelAdams said:


> Lol, the sooner Americans realize they're not special and are just one of the sheep, is the day Americans will learn of true freedom.
> even a lion won't @@@@ with a herd.


God Bless America and only America


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Cheap indians with dots....


ack! Where I live and drive 99% Indians. They do tip and they are very nice. I'm white, but don't give a hoot on race, color, politics, sex pref; I only care what they do to ME. Anything else just tune out. Point A to Point B and buh bye. :biggrin:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ack! Where I live and drive 99% Indians. They do tip and they are very nice. I'm white, but don't give a hoot on race, color, politics, sex pref; I only care what they do to ME. Anything else just tune out. Point A to Point B and buh bye. :biggrin:


We live in the same area! ??? The baaaay arrrrrrea 
I also drive a high number of pool Indians leaving work. They tip maybe 1 or 2 dollars if anything. They are my people it's okay for me to say it ?‍♀


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> We live in the same area! ??? The baaaay arrrrrrea


oh no, our secret is out.  Well, I'm Easy Bay she's South Bay. But we could merge at SJI airport. :coolio: I'm surrounded by Indians.They tip as much as anybody else. Which is not too often.... I'm ok with that; not sure how I feel about getting tips. Seems random. I would really like the pax to be forced to RATE vs ignoring the screen. sheesh, how much effort does it take.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> We live in the same area! ??? The baaaay arrrrrrea
> I also drive a high number of pool Indians leaving work. They tip maybe 1 or 2 dollars if anything. They are my people it's okay for me to say it ?‍♀


thanks you for your insight on Indian pax. Most my trouble also comes from Indian and whites... but Indians and White make up 90% of my rides, the other 8% are Asian and the rest are Something else.

BTW Indian Chicas are SEXY!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Samman said:


> Most my trouble also comes from Indian and whites...


you know, besides telling the pax my name, having them say their name and confirm destination I rarely look at them again or register what 'race' they are. Simply doesn't matter to me. Point A to Point B (sometimes Point C which is really Point A again). They in my car temporarily and then on to the next. I must live around a lot of nice people.......


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

SHalester said:


> you know, besides telling the pax my name, having them say their name and confirm destination I rarely look at them again or register what 'race' they are. Simply doesn't matter to me. Point A to Point B (sometimes Point C which is really Point A again). They in my car temporarily and then on to the next. I must live around a lot of nice people.......


I don't give a shit either, I can talk to a brick wall. and if you in my car.. we talking! like it or not. I just don't pretend to be color blind!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Samman said:


> I just don't pretend to be color blind


problem there is where I live it's all some type of color. This white dude is clearly the minority.........


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

SHalester said:


> problem there is where I live it's all some type of color. This white dude is clearly the minority.........


cool... cool.... I lived there for 5 year, Bay Area Sucks

foods good


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Samman said:


> Bay Area Sucks


well, some parts for sure......Bay Area is quite a huge land mass........ I stick to my side of the bay (east) as much as possible. For airports, no problem I"ll go over the bridge or head south. I LIKE long trips. Few of those a day and I'm done.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, some parts for sure......Bay Area is quite a huge land mass........ I stick to my side of the bay (east) as much as possible. For airports, no problem I"ll go over the bridge or head south. I LIKE long trips. Few of those a day and I'm done.


Sorry I meant the Whole California Land mass SUCKS... I really need them to stay in CA. Stop exporting CA's comie politics


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Samman said:


> Sorry I meant the Whole California Land mass SUCKS


oh. and there is a politic forum just for your 2nd comment. Folks don't like Calif is bright blue, move. :coolio:


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

SHalester said:


> oh. and there is a politic forum just for your 2nd comment. Folks don't like Calif is bright blue, move. :coolio:


it's all politics!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Samman said:


> it's all politics!


I can't stomach politics talk here and avoid that forum like the plague. Enough of it on TV, I don't need to see it here too. So avoidance behavior is fine...... Now if one poster here would stop with the MAGA crud. sheesh. Now going to hide under my desk......


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> In America? Yes black people are discriminated against. Racism here is systematic.
> i believe America has had a few issues with black people going back 400 years. Lol.


Cry me a river, build a bridge, and get over it. I am a minority and I have faced racism and bigotry from both white people and black people but I don't have hatred for neither race. I used to hate Japanese people for war crimes they committed against my people but I grew up and realized it was different time and most of them are good people. Only true way to heal from racism is to forgive them so stop playing victim and hating on white people.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I can't stomach politics talk here and avoid that forum like the plague. Enough of it on TV, I don't need to see it here too. So avoidance behavior is fine...... Now if one poster here would stop with the MAGA crud. sheesh. Now going to hide under my desk......


Bible Quotes ok with you! ?



Lovelife said:


> Cry me a river, build a bridge, and get over it. I am a minority and I have faced racism and bigotry from both white people and black people but I don't have hatred for neither race. I used to hate Japanese people for war crimes they committed against my people but I grew up and realized it was different time and most of them are good people. Only true way to heal from racism is to forgive them so stop playing victim and hating on white people.


It's funny that White Prople are the 1st to cry RACISM!

They be like to minority's: " That's racist, and if U don't agree, U Racist"


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> That's weird because from 1800 rides I have NEVER had a problem with a black pax. I guess the worst was a granny that said a prayer everytime I barely made a yellow light ?.
> 
> Just from looking back at trouble makers I've had the most trouble with Indians and White. Bay area.


Seriously?

Nope


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Nope


Dead serious! NEVER an issue. NEVER EVER!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Dead serious! NEVER an issue. NEVER EVER!


Unbelievable.

Of course, don't believe it.



Mkang14 said:


> Dead serious! NEVER an issue. NEVER EVER!


You would be a first. NOT


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Latinos are on the burner now. But it can't be compared to what black peoples have gone and are still going through here in USA inc.


Glad I live in Miami, a pure latin culture city!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> additionally if you ever get a tip from an indian (spot,not feathers,haha) call ripleys...i have never recieved a tip from one.....


I've received plenty of tips from Indian pax. I'll grant they are not the most frequent tippers, but I think that's more to do with how things are done in their country, and is more prevalent with first generation immigrants than with those raised here. There's an Indian guy in my area, who was raised here, who always leaves me good tips.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I've received plenty of tips from Indian pax. I'll grant they are not the most frequent tippers, but I think that's more to do with how things are done in their country, and is more prevalent with first generation immigrants than with those raised here. There's an Indian guy in my area, who was raised here, who always leaves me good tips.


I agree with your point. But also wanted to add that a lot of them come on work visas here in bay and end up getting paid a lot less then citizens. So they end up taking pool and live in apartments with 5/6 other men. They cant really afford to tip daily.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm black


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> Glad I live in Miami, a pure latin culture city!


Left, left, left, right, left...



Lovelife said:


> Cry me a river, build a bridge, and get over it. I am a minority and I have faced racism and bigotry from both white people and black people but I don't have hatred for neither race. I used to hate Japanese people for war crimes they committed against my people but I grew up and realized it was different time and most of them are good people. Only true way to heal from racism is to forgive them so stop playing victim and hating on white people.


Left, left, left, right, left...



ggrezzi said:


> Glad I live in Miami, a pure latin culture city!


Left, left, left, right, left...


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

Can’t wait for the boomers and most gen x’s to die out. Nothing but hatred and ignorance, this thread a perfect example


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> I'm black


4 real?!?!?! phd's working for the white techie master for less... dam White People!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Samman said:


> 4 real?!?!?! phd's working for the white techie master for less... dam White People!


For real f'real on da real I keep it 100


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> For real f'real on da real I keep it 100


iyt player, hate the game not the doctor


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I wish all Drivers had a University with thousands of people from all over the world to take as passengers.... I love it , people of all cultures and race. Really interesting discussions... Tell a Chinese student you have 6 brothers and sisters and watch the reaction :biggrin: (China had one child policy)

a animated young man from Uganda telling me about his first year driving in our Minnesota winter …just funnier than hell ..(he turned white from fear lol) (which is why I was driving him...totaled his car) 

on and on ..

Food , dancing , drinking great stories educational ...


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Sometimes its also ignorance. I have caramel colored skin. I am Italian with my family having had came to America in 1963. I'm about 23% Chiricahua Apache. In my opinion,I'm American. Yet I've had numerous pax exclaim, "Oh wow! you DO speak English!! Where did you learn to speak it so well?"


That's in contrast to the 98% of luber drivers that no hablo ingles


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> We live in the same area! ??? The baaaay arrrrrrea
> I also drive a high number of pool Indians leaving work. They tip maybe 1 or 2 dollars if anything. They are my people it's okay for me to say it ?‍♀


Isn't your car too nice to be driving pools?
I mean unless you are leaving work going home with d/f on.



dauction said:


> I wish all Drivers had a University with thousands of people from all over the world to take as passengers.... I love it , people of all cultures and race. Really interesting discussions... Tell a Chinese student you have 6 brothers and sisters and watch the reaction :biggrin: (China had one child policy)
> 
> a animated young man from Uganda telling me about his first year driving in our Minnesota winter &#8230;just funnier than hell ..(he turned white from fear lol) (which is why I was driving him...totaled his car)
> 
> ...


I hate driving students. 
They are always going somewhere
on campus and never tip. 
Unless they are going to an airport. 
Not to mention theres always a pack of em...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Isn't your car too nice to be driving pools?
> I mean unless you are leaving work going home with d/f on.


It is. I'm Select. But I just take all rides. Bay area pool isnt too bad. Still I know, i know ?‍♀


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

dauction said:


> I wish all Drivers had a University with thousands of people from all over the world to take as passengers.... I love it , people of all cultures and race. Really interesting discussions... Tell a Chinese student you have 6 brothers and sisters and watch the reaction :biggrin: (China had one child policy)
> 
> a animated young man from Uganda telling me about his first year driving in our Minnesota winter &#8230;just funnier than hell ..(he turned white from fear lol) (which is why I was driving him...totaled his car)
> 
> ...


China does not have a 1 child policy. They reverse it after a shortage of female.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Racism is a two way street. I grew tired of being treated like crap and down rated by pax going to or from parts of the city because of the color of my skin.


I'm white-Jamaican and I grew up in a country with a 95% black population. While I did benefit from white-privilege, I was also on the receiving end of racism from a few Afro-Jamaicans as well.

So yes; non white races are capable of racism too


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Yam Digger said:


> So yes; non white races are capable of racism too


One of my passengers was a young black lady who was born and raised in the UK. She spoke very well and naturally had a charming English accent. We had an interesting dialogue about the state of race relations in the United States.

She said after moving to the US at a young age, the worst racism she encountered was from black people in America. They resented her for not acting and speaking as they did. It was a fascinating topic of conversation. It's a perspective you'll rarely get to hear.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

rkozy said:


> She said after moving to the US at a young age, the worst racism she encountered was from black people in America. They resented her for not acting and speaking as they did. It was a fascinating topic of conversation. It's a perspective you'll rarely get to hear.


The same thing happens among blacks in Jamaica as well. Middle class versus working class; educated versus illiterate; JLP supporters vs. PNP supporters, etc. etc.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Samman said:


> China does not have a 1 child policy. They reverse it after a shortage of female.


Which is why I said "had"?


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I figured it out pretty quickly after I moved here when I was constantly asked to explain (define) myself to people, always strangers; My hair color/texture, skin color, shape of nose, fullness of my lips, and my accent. It's funny, my accent is clearly east coast, but I still have idiots asking me what *country* my accent is from. I'm told I sound like Marissa Tomei in the movie "My Cousin Vinny." At times it's been compared to JLO.
> 
> So......."What *country* is your accent from?"
> 
> GT? Outta here wit that Pacific Northwesties!


I was born and raised in Queens --- Flushing and Whitestone, to be exact --- in predominantly Italian/Irish/Jewish neighborhoods. Dad moved to the mainland from Puerto Rico in the early-'50s, while Mom is of Irish and Bavarian/Austro-Hungarian descent. I'm fourth generation American on both sides. I moved out to Suffolk County 25 years ago. Never experienced blatant racism in Queens, even in the predominantly-White neighborhoods in which I grew up. With my olive skin, wavy brown hair, love of Rock and Heavy Metal, and working in an Italian deli for five years, it was assumed that I'm southern Italian or Sicilian. And, with the known tension between Italians and Puerto Ricans back in the day ('50s-'70s), it was safer to "pass" while growing-up, until I "came out" in high school, where our Catholic high school embraced diversity, acceptance and equality (Franciscan brothers and Sisters of St. Joseph).

Came out here to Suffolk, where reside the descendants of NYC's 1960s and '70s "White Flight" pilgrims, home to German Gardens (Google it, German-American Bund, and "Yaphank Special") and a Klan chapter, and where many areas are still quite segregated. Despite my thick Queens accent, I've been told a number of times out here --- unprovoked --- to "Go back where _ came from." My response? "Queens??? Gladly! You gonna help me move, yes?"_


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

John M Santana said:


> I was born and raised in Queens --- Flushing and Whitestone, to be exact --- in predominantly Italian/Irish/Jewish neighborhoods. Dad moved to the mainland from Puerto Rico in the early-'50s, while Mom is of Irish and Bavarian/Austro-Hungarian descent. I'm fourth generation American on both sides. I moved out to Suffolk County 25 years ago. Never experienced blatant racism in Queens, even in the predominantly-White neighborhoods in which I grew up. With my olive skin, wavy brown hair, love of Rock and Heavy Metal, and working in an Italian deli for five years, it was assumed that I'm southern Italian or Sicilian. And, with the known tension between Italians and Puerto Ricans back in the day ('50s-'70s), it was safer to "pass" while growing-up, until I "came out" in high school, where our Catholic high school embraced diversity, acceptance and equality (Franciscan brothers and Sisters of St. Joseph).
> 
> Came out here to Suffolk, where reside the descendants of NYC's 1960s and '70s "White Flight" pilgrims, home to German Gardens (Google it, German-American Bund, and "Yaphank Special") and a Klan chapter, and where many areas are still quite segregated. Despite my thick Queens accent, I've been told a number of times out here --- unprovoked --- to "Go back where _ came from." My response? "Queens??? Gladly! You gonna help me move, yes?"_


LOL and I'm the opposite as far as "passing." With my lion's mane of copper colored spiral curls and full lips, I am sometimes mistaken for Puerto Rican. I also preferred to hang around with PR girls growing up which added to it. ( much to my family's dismay, but they got over it and love my friends. ) To this day Boricua are my best friends. Anyhow lots of times Seattle folks will ask how can I be Italian when I don't look Italian. Well, actually I do "look" Italian because there is no SET way we are supposed to look. No....we dont all look like Madonna and Leonardo DiCaprio.

This is Italian:

Sorry have to show a pre-plastic surgery pic of Ariana Grande or you won't see it.









So is this, Alessia Cara;









...and this: Lady Gaga (Stefani Joanne Angelina Germanotta);










The sooner folks start realizing that there really is no "set" way any race is supposed to look and act, the sooner we all will stop being judged for the actions of a few.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

John M Santana said:


> I was born and raised in Queens --- Flushing and Whitestone, to be exact --- in predominantly Italian/Irish/Jewish neighborhoods. Dad moved to the mainland from Puerto Rico in the early-'50s, while Mom is of Irish and Bavarian/Austro-Hungarian descent. I'm fourth generation American on both sides. I moved out to Suffolk County 25 years ago. Never experienced blatant racism in Queens, even in the predominantly-White neighborhoods in which I grew up. With my olive skin, wavy brown hair, love of Rock and Heavy Metal, and working in an Italian deli for five years, it was assumed that I'm southern Italian or Sicilian. And, with the known tension between Italians and Puerto Ricans back in the day ('50s-'70s), it was safer to "pass" while growing-up, until I "came out" in high school, where our Catholic high school embraced diversity, acceptance and equality (Franciscan brothers and Sisters of St. Joseph).
> 
> Came out here to Suffolk, where reside the descendants of NYC's 1960s and '70s "White Flight" pilgrims, home to German Gardens (Google it, German-American Bund, and "Yaphank Special") and a Klan chapter, and where many areas are still quite segregated. Despite my thick Queens accent, I've been told a number of times out here --- unprovoked --- to "Go back where _ came from." My response? "Queens??? Gladly! You gonna help me move, yes?"_


I can hear you accent through the text... gezzzzzz! I grow up in Bridgeport the 1st 11 years of my life. PR's and Polish everywhere

Fried stuffed mashed potatoes anybody?


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> LOL and I'm the opposite as far as "passing." With my lion's mane of copper colored spiral curls and full lips, I am sometimes mistaken for Puerto Rican. I also preferred to hang around with PR girls growing up which added to it. ( much to my family's dismay, but they got over it and love my friends. ) To this day Boricua are my best friends. Anyhow lots of times Seattle folks will ask how can I be Italian when I don't look Italian. Well, actually I do "look" Italian because there is no SET way we are supposed to look. No....we dont all look like Madonna and Leonardo DiCaprio.
> 
> The sooner folks start realizing that there really is no "set" way any race is supposed to look and act, the sooner we all will stop being judged for the actions of a few.


A lot of folks who claim to be proud of their Spanish/Latino or Italian ancestry, but despise the other (Italians hating Spanish, or vice versa) don't know their cultures' very intertwined histories, including the fact that it was the Spanish Crown that gave Christopher Columbus the money, ships and crews to forge his trips to "The New World." If not for the Spanish funding for those trips, Italian food would not have the tomato (from Peru) so prevalent in many of their dishes. The Spanish House of Habsburgs retained control over a good part of central and southern Italy (in fact, that's why there are both Spanish and Italian coats-of-arms for my surname Santana), while the Austrian Habsburgs controlled much of the northern Italian principalities. Many Italians emigrated to Spanish settlements in Central and South America, bringing culture, language, business, agricultural techniques, and, yes, food, to Spanish-speaking lands, most notably Argentina (one famous son of Italians to Argentina is Pope Francis). BTW: I love the Italian influence on the Argentinian dialect of Spanish! The most common thread between the two cultures is also Roman Catholicism, and the influence of the Church --- for better or worse --- in spreading Her religion through funding and influencing exploration, settlement and attainment of land, riches and titles for the Vatican, and members of the various European royal lines.

The more we expose ourselves to history and other cultures, the more cognizant we become that we share more commonalities than differences. Salute, @Lissetti! ?


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

John M Santana said:


> A lot of folks who claim to be proud of their Spanish/Latino or Italian ancestry, but despise the other (Italians hating Spanish, or vice versa) don't know their cultures' very intertwined histories, including the fact that it was the Spanish Crown that gave Christopher Columbus the money, ships and crews to forge his trips to "The New World." If not for the Spanish funding for those trips, Italian food would not have the tomato (from Peru) so prevalent in many of their dishes. The Spanish House of Habsburgs retained control over a good part of central and southern Italy (in fact, that's why there are both Spanish and Italian coats-of-arms for my surname Santana), while the Austrian Habsburgs controlled much of the northern Italian principalities. Many Italians emigrated to Spanish settlements in Central and South America, bringing culture, language, business, agricultural techniques, and, yes, food, to Spanish-speaking lands, most notably Argentina (one famous son of Italians to Argentina is Pope Francis). BTW: I love the Italian influence on the Argentinian dialect of Spanish! The most common thread between the two cultures is also Roman Catholicism, and the influence of the Church --- for better or worse --- in spreading Her religion through funding and influencing exploration, settlement and attainment of land, riches and titles for the Vatican, and members of the various European royal lines.
> 
> The more we expose ourselves to history and other cultures, the more cognizant we become that we share more commonalities than differences. Salute, @Lissetti! ?


Everyone hatted Everyone in that area at the time... but some how still got alone!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lovelife said:


> Cry me a river, build a bridge, and get over it. I am a minority and I have faced racism and bigotry from both white people and black people but I don't have hatred for neither race. I used to hate Japanese people for war crimes they committed against my people but I grew up and realized it was different time and most of them are good people. Only true way to heal from racism is to forgive them so stop playing victim and hating on white people.












Amen.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

John M Santana said:


> A lot of folks who claim to be proud of their Spanish/Latino or Italian ancestry, but despise the other (Italians hating Spanish, or vice versa) don't know their cultures' very intertwined histories, including the fact that it was the Spanish Crown that gave Christopher Columbus the money, ships and crews to forge his trips to "The New World." If not for the Spanish funding for those trips, Italian food would not have the tomato (from Peru) so prevalent in many of their dishes. The Spanish House of Habsburgs retained control over a good part of central and southern Italy (in fact, that's why there are both Spanish and Italian coats-of-arms for my surname Santana), while the Austrian Habsburgs controlled much of the northern Italian principalities. Many Italians emigrated to Spanish settlements in Central and South America, bringing culture, language, business, agricultural techniques, and, yes, food, to Spanish-speaking lands, most notably Argentina (one famous son of Italians to Argentina is Pope Francis). BTW: I love the Italian influence on the Argentinian dialect of Spanish! The most common thread between the two cultures is also Roman Catholicism, and the influence of the Church --- for better or worse --- in spreading Her religion through funding and influencing exploration, settlement and attainment of land, riches and titles for the Vatican, and members of the various European royal lines.
> 
> The more we expose ourselves to history and other cultures, the more cognizant we become that we share more commonalities than differences. Salute, @Lissetti! ?


Many folks also forget Spaghetti is American, pasta came from the Orient, and the vast reaches of the Roman Empire.

Also...

Buen día, hermano. ????


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Many folks also forget Spaghetti is American, pasta came from the Orient, and the vast reaches of the Roman Empire.
> 
> Also...
> 
> Buen día, hermano. ????


I thought that spaghetti came from China (lo mein), via Marco Polo and the Silk Road.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> LOL and I'm the opposite as far as "passing." With my lion's mane of copper colored spiral curls and full lips, I am sometimes mistaken for Puerto Rican. I also preferred to hang around with PR girls growing up which added to it. ( much to my family's dismay, but they got over it and love my friends. ) To this day Boricua are my best friends. Anyhow lots of times Seattle folks will ask how can I be Italian when I don't look Italian. Well, actually I do "look" Italian because there is no SET way we are supposed to look. No....we dont all look like Madonna and Leonardo DiCaprio.
> 
> This is Italian:
> 
> ...


To me, anyone with brunette hair and brown eyes can pass as Italian. Especially since that's the typical eye and hair color for an Italian girl. It was no surprise to me when you said you were Italian since you already fit the stereotype for them visually any way.










Maybe in a certain lighting some people would mistake her for a PR girl or something, but yeah.. Otherwise the brunette/brown eyes look is pretty much first sign of Italian girl which you fit well enough.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

John M Santana said:


> I thought that spaghetti came from China (lo mein), via Marco Polo and the Silk Road.


Probably so. I just know that we Italians can't take credit for it. There's lots of versions of spaghetti, but the common meatball filled, cheese covered version I believe came from America back in the building of the great railroad days.

Oh when will @Another Uber Driver get back from vacation to "educate" all of us...:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> To me, anyone with brunette hair and brown eyes can pass as Italian. Especially since that's the typical eye and hair color for an Italian girl. It was no surprise to me when you said you were Italian since you already fit the stereotype for them visually any way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not her hair and skin color, it's her brow ridge, eye set, nose and chin is how I can tell she's Italian- ish ( cuz after all, she's actually sicilian...at least half.)


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Samman said:


> did she finally grow some boobs?


Can't say if that's happened yet. Last episode of the show I watched I would say no. Not that I'm a boobs person.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Kevinuber said:


> Can't wait for the boomers and most gen x's to die out. Nothing but hatred and ignorance, this thread a perfect example


Oh great now it's agism.

?"It is decidedly so"?


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Left, left, left, right, left...
> 
> 
> Left, left, left, right, left...
> ...


sorry, did not get the message or the joke!


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Kevinuber said:


> Can't wait for the boomers and most gen x's to die out. Nothing but hatred and ignorance, this thread a perfect example


You are wishing for whole generations to die and you accuse THEM of hatred and ignorance???

Be careful what you wish for. Those generations will both die off eventually and then who will be left to function as adults and provide you with all the goods and services to which you and much of your generation feel entitled?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Samman said:


> Fried stuffed mashed potatoes anybody?


Hmmmmmm, yummy. Count me in


John M Santana said:


> If not for the Spanish funding for those trips, Italian food would not have the tomato (from Peru) so prevalent in many of their dishes.


And let us not forget the ever ubiquitous *potato*.


Gtown Driver said:


> To me, anyone with brunette hair and brown eyes can pass as Italian.


In my younger years, I also passed for Italian
















Even though, I'm predominantly of British decent.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> In my younger years, I also passed for Italian


That's cool. I know there are some White Jamaicans out there, just few and far inbetween LOL. Even smaller I'm sure than the black to white ratio in America still. Apparently 70 percent of the US population is still White/Euro according to wiki.

My mom was born in Kingston. She's half black/latina. Grandma was from Panama.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Probably so. I just know that we Italians can't take credit for it. There's lots of versions of spaghetti, but the common meatball filled, cheese covered version I believe came from America back in the building of the great railroad days.
> 
> Oh when will @Another Uber Driver get back from vacation to "educate" all of us...:wink::biggrin:


Americans ordering "pizza" in Italy are in for a rude shock.



Yam Digger said:


> Hmmmmmm, yummy. Count me in
> 
> And let us not forget the ever ubiquitous *potato*.
> 
> ...


Freddie Mercury!


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Freddie Mercury!


Glad I wasn't the only one thinking the same thing!


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

Youburr said:


> Oh great now it's agism.
> 
> ?"It is decidedly so"?





Tarvus said:


> You are wishing for whole generations to die and you accuse THEM of hatred and ignorance???
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Those generations will both die off eventually and then who will be left to function as adults and provide you with all the goods and services to which you and much of your generation feel entitled?


Being angry at the generation that gave us trump and that constantly spews racist and hateful things isn't agism. And calling out prejudice is not hateful or ignorant. Your nonsense millennial talking points really don't even merit a response, but I assure you no one will miss the main contributions to society of boomers; sharing untrue memes on Facebook.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Kevinuber said:


> Being angry at the generation that gave us trump and that constantly spews racist and hateful things isn't agism. And calling out prejudice is not hateful or ignorant. Your nonsense millennial talking points really don't even merit a response, but I assure you no one will miss the main contributions to society of boomers; sharing untrue memes on Facebook.


Baaahaahaahahaa!


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Baaahaahaahahaa!
> View attachment 366717


Right on cue, boomer sharing an untrue meme lolololol


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Please make points without resort to name calling and personal attacks everyone. Thank you.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Kevinuber said:


> Being angry at the generation that gave us trump and that constantly spews racist and hateful things isn't agism. And calling out prejudice is not hateful or ignorant. Your nonsense millennial talking points really don't even merit a response, but I assure you no one will miss the main contributions to society of boomers; sharing untrue memes on Facebook.


Karma will get ya one of these days when people start deriding the lack of accomplishment of YOUR generation.
(Oh wait - they already do!)


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Kevinuber said:


> Right on cue, boomer sharing an untrue meme lolololol


Untrue.
lololol

"Reverend Jesse Jackson heaped tons of effusive praise upon Donald Trump at his 1998 Rainbow/Push Coalition Wall Street Project Conference in New York. There is simply no way to explain away Jackson's high regard for Donald Trump, based on this video."

https://www.phillytrib.com/when-did...cle_fdd7d40a-b66b-52d4-a40f-c19ed451711e.html
Here's another, sweetie.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> sorry, did not get the message or the joke!


#whitelivesmatter


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Tarvus said:


> Karma will get ya one of these days when people start deriding the lack of accomplishment of YOUR generation.
> (Oh wait - they already do!)


I pity the fool who wants his parents dead.


----------



## Kevinuber (Feb 19, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Untrue.
> lololol
> 
> "Reverend Jesse Jackson heaped tons of effusive praise upon Donald Trump at his 1998 Rainbow/Push Coalition Wall Street Project Conference in New York. There is simply no way to explain away Jackson's high regard for Donald Trump, based on this video."
> ...


That is all publicity stunt nonsense. How about you put an ounce of effort into educating yourself and discovering the truth, like how he never paid many minority workers their construction wages. Or how he actively denied housing to qualified black residents.



reg barclay said:


> Please make points without resort to name calling and personal attacks everyone. Thank you.


No, the entire "civility" ploy serves only as a shield for those whose beliefs and actions are hateful and violent. They are not worthy of respect in any form.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Kevinuber said:


> That is all publicity stunt nonsense. How about you put an ounce of effort into educating yourself and discovering the truth, like how he never paid many minority workers their construction wages. Or how he actively denied housing to qualified black residents.
> 
> 
> No, the entire "civility" ploy serves only as a shield for those whose beliefs and actions are hateful and violent. They are not worthy of respect in any form.


". How about you put an ounce of effort into educating yourself and discovering the truth,
..."

Reading is your friend.

http://www.theamericanmirror.com/19...s-island-award-along-rosa-parks-muhammad-ali/


Kevinuber said:


> That is all publicity stunt nonsense. How about you put an ounce of effort into educating yourself and discovering the truth, like how he never paid many minority workers their construction wages. Or how he actively denied housing to qualified black residents.
> 
> 
> No, the entire "civility" ploy serves only as a shield for those whose beliefs and actions are hateful and violent. They are not worthy of respect in any form.


Hateful and violent?
Like this guy?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

dauction said:


> I wish all Drivers had a University with thousands of people from all over the world to take as passengers.... I love it , people of all cultures and race. Really interesting discussions... Tell a Chinese student you have 6 brothers and sisters and watch the reaction :biggrin: (China had one child policy)
> 
> a animated young man from Uganda telling me about his first year driving in our Minnesota winter &#8230;just funnier than hell ..(he turned white from fear lol) (which is why I was driving him...totaled his car)
> 
> ...


It's like being designated Dave over and over and over and over.



Kevinuber said:


> That is all publicity stunt nonsense. How about you put an ounce of effort into educating yourself and discovering the truth, like how he never paid many minority workers their construction wages. Or how he actively denied housing to qualified black residents.
> 
> 
> No, the entire "civility" ploy serves only as a shield for those whose beliefs and actions are hateful and violent. They are not worthy of respect in any form.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racial_views_of_Donald_Trump


AngelAdams said:


> It's like being designated Dave over and over and over and over.
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racial_views_of_Donald_Trump


You know you're a racist when there's a Wikipedia page lol.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> It's like being designated Dave over and over and over and over.
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racial_views_of_Donald_Trump
> ...


the only racist here is you


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Samman said:


> the only racist here is you


Lol, but i don't have a Wikipedia page! Plus you're the one discriminating against ninja turtles in your picture. I'm a Armenian male, and reformed racist lol.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> ". How about you put an ounce of effort into educating yourself and discovering the truth,
> ..."
> 
> Reading is your friend.
> ...


Liberals are hypocrites and they have a bunch of Village idiots to do their bidding


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Samman said:


> don't tell me, your the White Knight trying to save the world against yo self


Nope, I'm not trying to save anyone. In the Information Age if you're still ignorant, that's on you. 
but I will highly recommend a video. Hold on I'll link you.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

This changed my life, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

My original question was if anyone else had noticed black peoples photos being hidden until the request had been accepted. Over 200 posts later, I still have no answer lol I guess I am to take from that that it just a coincidence then?



Yam Digger said:


> Didn't take long for this thread to fly off the rails


Like watching a slow motion train wreck


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

mch said:


> Half the thread probably just read this and dialed 911





Lyfted13 said:


> My original question was if anyone else had noticed black peoples photos being hidden until the request had been accepted. Over 200 posts later, I still have no answer lol I guess I am to take from that that it just a coincidence then?
> 
> 
> Like watching a slow motion train wreck


No, I have not noticed the lack of pictures, but I do not drive for Lyft right now.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

TCar said:


> No, I have not noticed the lack of pictures, but I do not drive for Lyft right now.





Lyfted13 said:


> My original question was if anyone else had noticed black peoples photos being hidden until the request had been accepted. Over 200 posts later, I still have no answer lol I guess I am to take from that that it just a coincidence then?
> 
> 
> Like watching a slow motion train wreck


It has to do with the image file size and your network. Since most minorities tend to live in heavily populated areas it puts higher strain on your carrier networks. Most carriers backseat apps like lyft and Uber. So to keep my answer short (lol) the image is just not loading fast enough due to congestion.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> *Black pax*


WW!
This thread's been dragging for 14 pages with all sorts of insanity, social nonsense, and political BS.

I have just one thing to say: BLEK!




</unwatch>


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> MAGA stands for "Make America Great Again" it's a slogan. What you want to say is Trump2024....
> A slogan is not a noun in your instance. Unless you're speaking of America Ferrara. In that case you would also change the King to Queen.
> Atleast she would possibly do things that would benefit the lower echelon.
> Tick, tick, tick, tick.
> ...


MABA stands for
Make Alexandria Bartend Again.


----------

